# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Tucker's

## okclee

Uptown 23rd getting something new?

Location Old Palmas pizza and deli market/restaurant, address 324 NW 23rd, across from Market C / Cheevers.

Definitely something is up. Noticed contractors working on the interior today, but the windows are now covered with contractors paper, this is new. Another note the marquee sign states "Eat Local", again this is new too. 

Allright OkcTalk, What is the scoop?

----------


## metro

I wonder if it's the Big Truck hotdog stand, I haven't seen any work where they originally stated it would be.

----------


## betts

> I wonder if it's the Big Truck hotdog stand, I haven't seen any work where they originally stated it would be.


I would like that location better for the hotdog stand.

----------


## metro

Me too

----------


## LakeEffect

It's not the Hotdog Stand.  That's over west of Classen in an old A-frame building.  This is something different.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

A long time ago, it was rumored to be a Bunnies Onion Burgers.

----------


## Pete

Can't find a building permit for 324 NW 23rd.

They must be doing preliminary stuff but they can't start in earnest until a permit is filed.


BTW, there was a $10K permit issued for 445 NW 23rd, which is where that little tavern is going in between the Vietnamese market and Tower Theater.

----------


## okclee

Pete.....still no permit for 324 nw 23rd?....There are at least two pickup trucks there nearly everyday, appears to be mostly cleanup / demo work. 

Also the Bubbas BBQ sign is up east of Cuppies and Joes. 

Are we waiting to hear news about the Prohibition Room relocating?

----------


## Pete

Nope, still nothing filed for 324 NW 23rd.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Interesting...  It looks like A Good Egg is on the move again.

Here is an Urban Design notice.  It appears that it is for the former Market C.

*STAFF REPORT 
Urban Design Commission 04/27/2011* 

Agenda Item  4.B. 
Case No.  UDCA-11-00008 
Property Address 324 NW 23rd St.   
Applicant Name Sam Gresham 
 400 NW 23rd St. 
 Oklahoma City, OK 73103-1508 
Owner Name Keith Paul 
 601 NW 5th St. 
 Oklahoma City, OK 73102 

District NW 23rd Street Uptown 

A. ITEMS FOR CONSIDERATION 
Renovate existing building. 

1. Main Building

a) The existing 6 8 by 21 8 addition on the north side of the building will 
be removed. 

b) A patio area will be constructed in place of the removed addition on the 
north side of the building.  The patio will be enclosed with a 42 tall CMU 
wall, covered in true-stucco and finished to match the existing building.

c) An 874 square foot office, walk-in, rest room area will be constructed on 
the south side.   The addition walls will be true stucco over metal lathe.

d) The existing roof and fascia will be painted charcoal grey. 

e) All existing glass will be replaced with Low-E glass.

f) The existing west door will be renovated into the main entrance.  A steel 
canopy will be constructed above the door.  The canopy will be supported 
by square steel tube posts.

2. Parking Lot 

a) The existing parking lot will remain in place.  Additional angled parking 
may be constructed along the south side of the property, which requires 
moving the existing retaining wall and fence approximately 12 south.  
The applicant seeks to make this item optional dependent on parking 
requirements imposed in the building permit stage.   

b) The north existing driveway along N Hudson Avenue will be filled in and 
replaced with grass. 

Urban Design Commission 
April 27, 2011 Meeting 
Page 1 of 22
STAFF REPORT, Page 2 of 5   04/27/2011 
Urban Design Commission  UDCA-11-00008 


c) A dumpster enclosure with CMU walls, painted off-white to match the 
building, and metal gates will be constructed at the southeast corner of the 
site. 

3. Sidewalks 
a) The existing sidewalk along NW 23rd Street will remain in place.  The 
sidewalk along N Hudson Avenue will be widened an additional 5, for a 
total width of approximately 10. 

4. Signage 

a) The existing sign pole on NW 23rd Street will remain in place.  A new sign 
with Tuckers Onion Burgers, Est. 2011 will be installed on top of the 
pole.  The sign will face east and west.  The sign/logo is reminiscent of 
sign graphics used around the time the building was originally constructed. 

b) A sign stating Tuckers will be installed along the roofline facing NW 
23rd Street. 

c) The west wall, facing NW 23rd Street, will contain the text Onion 
Burgers, Milk Shakes, and French Fries along the roofline.  A sign 
with the text EAT will be installed on top of the entry.  The Tuckers 
Onion Burgers, Est. 2011 logo will be painted on the wall. 

5. Landscaping 

a) New landscaping will be installed across the project site.  New shrubs and 
grasses will be planted around the base of the pole sign.  New trees will be 
planted along the south fence line should the parking lot be extended.  
Other plantings will be installed surrounding the building. 

6. Screening 

a) Existing fencing will remain in place at the east lot lines.   

b) A new concrete retaining wall and steel framed wood fence will be 
constructed along the south property line.  The total height will be 8. 

B. BACKGROUND 

1. Location 
The site is located at the southeast corner of NW 23rd Street and N Hudson 
Avenue. 

2. Site History 
The first structures on this site were residences, as shown on Sanborn Fire Insurance 
Company maps dating back to 1922.  The residences were 1-story frame dwellings 
with wrap-around porches.  The residences are shown in all Sanborn Fire Insurance 
Company maps through 1955.  No map is available after 1955.  Oklahoma County 
Assessor records indicate that the current 1-story commercial structure was built in 
1959. 

Urban Design Commission 
April 27, 2011 Meeting 
Page 2 of 22
STAFF REPORT, Page 3 of 5   04/27/2011 
Urban Design Commission  UDCA-11-00008 


3. Existing Conditions/Surrounding Environment 
The building is currently vacant, having previously been a convenience store/small 
food service location.  NW 23rd Street is now primarily a commercial/retail street 
with restaurants and other neighborhood services.   

4. Intended Use 

Restaurant.

----------


## Pete

> Tucker’s Onion Burgers


No wonder Tuck recently embarked on a tour of all the onion burger places around town!

Great idea that I predict will be a smash.

----------


## okclee

Excellent News!! 

This is the building I have been asking about, 324 NW 23rd.

Across from former Market C, on the South corner 23rd and Hudson.




> _1. Location
> The site is located at the southeast corner of NW 23rd Street and N Hudson
> Avenue._

----------


## betts

Excellent news!  Now, I'm hoping for renovation of the Tower Theatre block and new restaurants/retail/commercial there.  I don't know if they're waiting for specific tenants, but in the case of an entire block, if it were me, I'd renovate the exteriors to attract tenants, and let them select how they want the interiors finished out.  The way the block looks now, it would scare me away if I were a potential tenant.

----------


## Larry OKC

I like the written description. Are there any renderings?

----------


## Architect2010

Courtesy of Oklahoma City Urban Design Commission:

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Thanks, Architect2010, for those images. I am so pumped up about this ... now I will be able to drive about 4 blocks and get me a tasty onion burger & fries! Can't wait for my first greasy juicy bite! I'm still not clear on the location, though ... is it the building that okclee showed above?



The Urban Design Commission staff report discussion says, 
"c) The *west wall, facing NW 23rd Street,* will contain the text “Onion
Burgers”, “Milk Shakes”, and “French Fries” along the roofline. A sign
with the text “EAT” will be installed on top of the entry. The “Tucker’s
Onion Burgers, Est. 2011” logo will be painted on the wall. "
Problem is, the west wall of the above building doesn't face NW 23rd, it faces Hudson. Scrivener's error?

I hope that Tuck went down to that great onion burger place in Chickasha, J & W Grill, when doing his research. They are super great! Plus, right down the same road is probably the nearest Dairy Queen to Okc.

----------


## Larry OKC

Thanks for the renderings!  Not exactly what I was seeing from the written description but no objections (was seeing it more as a retro diner car style). But good looking sign and logo

----------


## BoulderSooner

this is great news .. i can't wait for it to open

----------


## LakeEffect

> Thanks, Architect2010, for those images. I am so pumped up about this ... now I will be able to drive about 4 blocks and get me a tasty onion burger & fries! Can't wait for my first greasy juicy bite! I'm still not clear on the location, though ... is it the building that okclee showed above?
> 
> 
> 
> The Urban Design Commission staff report discussion says, 
> "c) The *west wall, facing NW 23rd Street,* will contain the text Onion
> Burgers, Milk Shakes, and French Fries along the roofline. A sign
> with the text EAT will be installed on top of the entry. The Tuckers
> Onion Burgers, Est. 2011 logo will be painted on the wall. "
> ...


Doug - you're going to DRIVE 4 blocks?   :Smile:   And nope, I didn't write a Scrivener's error - the signage faces Hudson, and the main entry door faces Hudson.  With the small little retail/office development across the street, I think the Hudson entry fits with the existing character.  The outdoor seating and large "Tucker's" sign will face 23rd, so a 23rd Street presence will still definitely be made.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Oh. Getting too old to post, I am. I read the text to mean that the west WALL faced NW 23rd. With your kind assistance, I understand! Yes, drive. I have difficulty walking more than about a quarter of a block, so driving it is, for me.

On edit: well, damit, it DOES read as though the west wall faces NW 23rd: "The west wall, facing NW 23rd Street, will contain ..." Diagram out that puppy ...

----------


## LakeEffect

> Oh. Getting too old to post, I am. I read the text to mean that the west WALL faced NW 23rd. With your kind assistance, I understand! Yes, drive. I have difficulty walking more than about a quarter of a block, so driving it is, for me.
> 
> On edit: well, damit, it DOES read as though the west wall faces NW 23rd: "The west wall, facing NW 23rd Street, will contain ..." Diagram out that puppy ...


Dangit.  Thanks Doug.  I'll issue a corrected staff report Tuesday. (The person that helps with the internet side is off until then).  Good catch.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Thanks, matey. Me faith in meself is temporarily restored. Argh.

----------


## foodiefan

> Thanks, matey. Me faith in meself is temporarily restored. Argh.


It's that "new journalism"!  I frequently find myself re-reading things a couple of times before I'm sure what they mean. . .and sometimes, not then!!

----------


## Pete

And just today, a building permit was issued for 324 NW 23rd.

Truly, sometimes this site amazes me.  Although some like to dwell on un-founded rumors, the truth is that more often than not posters notice something or hear through sources long before much of anything becomes public.  And then when there is slightest movement (permits, designs, etc.) we are all over it.

I should keep track of all the things we break here first.  It's getting to be a very long list.  And in fact, there are fewer and fewer developments that we don't talk about long before there is official press.

----------


## SSEiYah

Here are some updated shots of the building from today (4-22-2011)

----------


## SSEiYah

Forum is only letting me upload 2 of them..lets try this with photobucket...

----------


## soonerguru

> And just today, a building permit was issued for 324 NW 23rd.
> 
> Truly, sometimes this site amazes me.  Although some like to dwell on un-founded rumors, the truth is that more often than not posters notice something or hear through sources long before much of anything becomes public.  And then when there is slightest movement (permits, designs, etc.) we are all over it.
> 
> I should keep track of all the things we break here first.  It's getting to be a very long list.  And in fact, there are fewer and fewer developments that we don't talk about long before there is official press.


Yes. This is what drives traditional media organizations nuts. They cannot really compete with this.

----------


## warreng88

A Good Egg cooks up onion burger eatery
By Brianna Bailey
Journal Record
Oklahoma City reporter - Contact 405-278-2847	
Posted: 04:53 PM Monday, April 25, 2011

OKLAHOMA CITY  A Good Egg Dining Group has plans to roll out its first quick-service restaurant with a pared-down menu that will feature traditional Oklahoma-style onion burgers.

The local restaurant group has plans to overhaul an old gas station building near NW 23rd Street and N. Hudson Avenue for the project, called Tuckers Onion Burgers.

The building was most recently Palmas Pizza & Deli Market, but has been vacant for the past few years.

A Good Egg acquired the property at 324 NW 23rd St. about 18 months ago. The new burger joint will be situated just across the street from the restaurant groups Cheevers Catering & Events business, at 401 NW 23rd St.

Tuckers will have only three things on the menu  onion burgers, hand-cut fries and milkshakes. The average ticket price at the new restaurant will be about $10, said Keith Paul, president and co-founder of A Good Egg.

With the economy still in recovery mode, people are looking to spend less when they eat out, Paul said. The burger also seems to have undergone resurgence in popularity over the past few years, he said.

Weve always been interested in a burger concept and several burger concepts are opening in every state, Paul said. What better time or place than Oklahoma, where they have a signature burger like onion burgers? The $10 price point is going to be attractive to a lot of people, as well.

A Good Eggs other restaurants include Iron Starr Urban Barbecue, Red Prime Steak and Republic Gastropub.

The restaurant group hopes to open Tuckers in August.

Architect Sam Gresham has been tapped to renovate the old building into the new burger restaurant. Gresham could not immediately be reached for comment on Monday.

Grandad's

----------


## Doug Loudenback

What, no cokes? Surely not. 

But I can surely get a great onion burger, daily fresh-cut potato fries, and a coke, at Barry's Grill at 3124 North May for less than $10, plus a much larger menu (many burger varieties, deep fried catfish, chicken fried steak). If you've not been there, I highly recommend it, if you enjoy this type of food.

A great onion burger, fries, and a coke, does not need to cost $10 ... unless I've missed something special about an "upscale" onion burger ... an apparent oxymoron.

----------


## bornhere

I'm a fan of Barry's, too.

----------


## soonerguru

Barry's is good stuff. I'm glad Good Egg is renovating the building, but a more novel approach to burgers would have been more interesting.

----------


## tuck

> If I go, can I request they donate my onions to charity instead of putting them on my burger?


Of course you will be able to "hold" the onions.

----------


## tuck

> Barry's is good stuff. I'm glad Good Egg is renovating the building, but a more novel approach to burgers would have been more interesting.


Burger Spots are popping up all around the city and most are focusing on the number of toppings and add-ons.  We are taking the simple approach and being true to the Oklahoma Onion Burger.  Once we can release more info, I think your opinion on interesting approach will change. Tucker's will be different than anything in the area....Promise!

----------


## Spartan

To the skeptics, here's my question: Has Good Egg ever opened a "bad" concept? To my knowledge they don't have any bad concepts (just 1 bad former location in Norman).

----------


## Doug Loudenback

> Of course you will be able to "hold" the onions.


Will you be able to ADD a coke, or will it be a BYOC establishment?

----------


## Pete

Sounds like a very similar concept to Five Guys (and even In n' Out) where they focus on burgers, fries and shakes.

And the price point is very similar to Five Guys and only a couple of dollars north of places like Barry's.

----------


## kevinpate

> Will you be able to ADD a coke, or will it be a BYOC establishment?


no, no, no, you have the burger (sans onions for me), fries and a shake.  THEN you go get a coke (A DP for me) for your dessert.  Easy peasy.

----------


## tuck

> Will you be able to ADD a coke, or will it be a BYOC establishment?


of course.  Self-service coke, DP, etc... along with fresh squeezed lemonade and limeade.

----------


## tuck

> Sounds like a very similar concept to Five Guys (and even In n' Out) where they focus on burgers, fries and shakes.
> 
> And the price point is very similar to Five Guys and only a couple of dollars north of places like Barry's.


The $10 ppa is on the estimated high end which will happen when you get a burger, FF and a shake.

----------


## Pete

Thanks and good luck Tuck!

I would bet if you ordered a burger, fries and shake at Barry's (and just about any other place excepting pure fast food) it would be darn close to $10 as well.

At the much bally-hooed Cow Calf Hay in Edmond, their cheapest burger and fries combo is $7.50, without any sort of drink.

----------


## ouguy23

> Sounds like a very similar concept to Five Guys (and even In n' Out) where they focus on burgers, fries and shakes.
> 
> And the price point is very similar to Five Guys and only a couple of dollars north of places like Barry's.


I concur with you Pete...I've never had Five Guys, but In n' Out is very similar and it does very well for itself. I'm excited for this new eatery from Good Egg...I will say though i miss Iron Starr in Norman. It was really good.

----------


## Pete

BTW, a cheeseburger, regular fries and regular drink (not shake!) is $9.30 before tax at Five Guys.

----------


## kevinpate

> The $10 ppa is on the estimated high end which will happen when you get a burger, FF and a shake.


That price point neither surprises nor bothers me.  I am hopeful the shakes will not be the tiny size, or at least there will be an option for a big shake.  Big fan of taking a smaller meal and enjoying a Braum's 32 oz shake, irrespective of where the meal came from.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

> of course.  Self-service coke, DP, etc... along with fresh squeezed lemonade and limeade.


That's a relief.

----------


## Rover

> Thanks and good luck Tuck!
> 
> I would bet if you ordered a burger, fries and shake at Barry's (and just about any other place excepting pure fast food) it would be darn close to $10 as well.
> 
> At the much bally-hooed Cow Calf Hay in Edmond, their cheapest burger and fries combo is $7.50, without any sort of drink.


All this talk about high prices.  I am in NYC this week at our apartment and just paid $25 for a cheeseburger and $11 for two sliders for my wife.  Fries were extra.  I guess density and progress comes with a price.  LOL.  Last night, paid $140 for Mexican food and a couple of margaritas.  OKC is still a bargain.

----------


## Larry OKC

Read more: http://newsok.com/oklahoma-food-brie...#ixzz1KtpHqSrl



> *Tucker's Onion Burgers to open this summer*
> A Good Egg Dining Group recently announced it will open Tucker's Onion Burgers this summer at 423 NW 23 St., in a space formerly held by Las Palmas. *Tucker's will feature classic fried-onion burgers, shakes, onion rings and fries in a socially responsible setting.*


What?  That stopped me in my tracks. How does that apply to a burger & shake place? Is it located next door to the Oklahoma Heart Hospital or something?  LOL    But it continued on explaining....



> Bags and cups will be biodegradable, and the concept will be committed to local ingredients and sustainable practices. ....

----------


## ljbab728

> Read more: http://newsok.com/oklahoma-food-brie...#ixzz1KtpHqSrl
> 
> What?  That stopped me in my tracks. How does that apply to a burger & shake place? Is it located next door to the Oklahoma Heart Hospital or something?  LOL    But it continued on explaining....


So you get your heart attack food using local ingredients in biodegradable packaging.  LOL
I guess that's better than nothing.

----------


## wschnitt

Work has begun at the future Tucker's Burgers with the parking lot being cup up and some sort of bus shelter style entrance being cut off the building.

----------


## MyJRNY

Tucker's Onion Burgers is coming to 423 NW 23rd this summer. Follow us on FB and Twitter for progress update, invitations and general information. Thanks for all the support. We've read a lot of nice words not only about Tuck's but about A Good Egg Dining Group in general. LOVE what we do and LOVE being in the heart of OKC.

Sheri Guyse
Communications Director
A Good Egg Dining Group

----------


## alan

awesome! welcome Sheri!

----------


## tuck

We just had a fantastic tasting and photo shoot for Tucker's Onion Burgers!  Menu is finialized; construction moving along nicely.

----------


## icecold

Sounds good tuck.  Will I be able to get out of there for $8 ish?  Lunch special?

----------


## wsucougz

Any pics for the out-of-staters?

----------


## metro

Can't wait till it opens

----------


## tuck

> Sounds good tuck.  Will I be able to get out of there for $8 ish?  Lunch special?


More like $10.  Fast food runs closer to the $7-$8 range...Tucker's is not fast food, I promise.  No lunch specials, very limited, well-executed menu using the best ingredients available!

----------


## icecold

> More like $10.  Fast food runs closer to the $7-$8 range...Tucker's is not fast food, I promise.  No lunch specials, very limited, well-executed menu using the best ingredients available!


sold

----------


## MyJRNY

Here's a quick pic of the Tucker's Onion Burger with Tuck mauling it. We'll be adding more pics every week and in early August our permanent website will be live. Watch both places for invites to the training exercises. We'll be looking for people to come and eat while we give our new staff hands-on practice!

----------


## Martin

oh, that burger looks really tasty. -M

----------


## Pete

I want to put that in my belly!

I predict another smash success for AGE.

----------


## OKCMallen

Tuck, we've been friends (i.e.- been on this board together) for a long time.  I know you might be a little embarrassed to ask, so I'll just answer it anyway: Sure, for you, I'd be happy to come to a soft opening.  No problem at all, buddy.

----------


## metro

MyJRNY, I know you work for AGE, but the address is actually 324 NW 23rd. 

Here are some pics:
*Before*



*Currently*

----------


## dankrutka

Looks great!

----------


## MyJRNY

Thanks for the correction. That came across my desk a week or so ago that we had some numbers mixed up. I *did* make sure to stop by last night and snap that new exterior pic, though. Can you believe the transformation?! We're getting pretty excited!

----------


## OKC4me

I can't get enough burgers!  :Smile:  

I'm looking forward to it opening too. I'll have to try it out!

----------


## Pete

Good write-up on Tucker's:

http://npaper-wehaa.com/oklahoma-gaz...rticle=1335640

----------


## tuck

http://npaper-wehaa.com/oklahoma-gaz...rticle=1335640

----------


## OKCMallen

Gimme.

----------


## betts

I'm ready for Tucker's to open.  Today would be a good day for it!

----------


## OKCMallen

AND today.

----------


## Larry OKC

Definite improvement on the building!

----------


## Dustin

Sign is up!

----------


## Pete

Nice!

According to their Facebook page, they are aiming for a mid-September opening.

----------


## CurtisJ

There's a neon sign up on Tuckers this morning as I drove past, it looks like the place is starting to come together.  I'll try to swing by on my way home from work this evening and snap a picture or two.

----------


## onthestrip

Go to Tuckers Facebook page if you want to see photos of the progress

----------


## lasomeday

> Good write-up on Tucker's:
> 
> http://npaper-wehaa.com/oklahoma-gaz...rticle=1335640


I just noticed the guy taking a break on the bucket.  You would think they would have cropped him out.

----------


## tuck

A quick update on construction...still on track for a mid-September opening.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...type=1&theater

----------


## betts

I love the interior, especially the eat local sign. Can't wait.

----------


## ljbab728

> A quick update on construction...still on track for a mid-September opening.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...type=1&theater


Those are interesting looking chairs.  Are they aluminum?

----------


## dankrutka

I've heard Tucker's is opening in September, but is there a solid date yet? Gonna be in town on the 2nd and was hoping to try it.

----------


## icecold

Everything Tuck has mentioned is mid-September.  Couldnt see them wanting to open Labor Day weekend even if they were ready, but thats just my opinion.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Those are interesting looking chairs.  Are they aluminum?





http://www.dwr.com/product/marais-a-...ortby=ourPicks

----------


## metro

> Everything Tuck has mentioned is mid-September.  Couldnt see them wanting to open Labor Day weekend even if they were ready, but thats just my opinion.


Um MONEY, and they are an experienced restaurant group, Im sure they could handle the traffic

----------


## MyJRNY

> http://www.dwr.com/product/marais-a-...ortby=ourPicks


Yes, I believe they are aluminum. Very lightweight.

----------


## MyJRNY

> I've heard Tucker's is opening in September, but is there a solid date yet? Gonna be in town on the 2nd and was hoping to try it.


We won't be open by September 2. Mid-September is still target opening. We're getting close to being able to publicly announce a firm date, too. :-)

----------


## SSEiYah

Before and After Photos. Now if the tower theater could only see this kind of progress in 4 months. 

Click to Enlarge. 

























Some of the original CAD renderings:

----------


## ljbab728

Hopefully they will still be able to add the greenery closer to the road which shows in the diagram.  That would improve the appearance even more.

----------


## mcca7596

After taking out the west side entrance and replacing it with grass, it appears they have a minor problem with the north entrance. The two arrows on the north entrance both point north (as exits). Where would one properly enter if that's not a mistake?

I also hope they put the signs on the west side as per the original renderings. Looking good though!

----------


## Larry OKC

Oooops good eye! Were all of the"after" pics taken the same day? It looks like in some of them the lot is a much darker color and new striping has been done, the double exit pic looks less black than the others, but then again looks darker than the "before" pics???

----------


## mcca7596

I think it's just that the sun is at a different angle than the other "after pics".

----------


## Dustin

Ok, now I'm definitely going!

----------


## dankrutka

You love Diet DP too?

----------


## Dustin

Yes actually.  It's all I drink.  But Round Barn Root Beer.. now thats awesome!

----------


## dankrutka

Obviously kidding. I've never had Round Barn Rootbeer. I'll have to give it a try.

----------


## bluedogok

I like the places around here that have Dublin Dr. Pepper in the fountain.
The Red Barn Root Beer is pretty good stuff as well. I like the brewpubs that make their own root beer as well. I know Belle Isle used to make their own.

----------


## Skyline

It looked as though Tucker's was open today. I know I saw quite a few people in and around the restaurant, also saw a convertible yellow lamborghini as a guest. 

Could have been an invite only type of opening, so Tucker's must be getting very close to the official date. I can not wait! I can not remember the last time I was this excited about a new restaurant.

----------


## BBatesokc

> It looked as though Tucker's was open today. I know I saw quite a few people in and around the restaurant, also saw a convertible yellow lamborghini as a guest. 
> 
> Could have been an invite only type of opening, so Tucker's must be getting very close to the official date. I can not wait! I can not remember the last time I was this excited about a new restaurant.


They are doing a lot of invitation only services the last couple of days. You can often get an invite via their FaceBook page..... https://www.facebook.com/TucksOKC

----------


## Skyline

^^ I knew that was that you in the yellow lamborghini today!

I would love to get an invite to Tucker's, although I am not on FB  :Frown:

----------


## MyJRNY

Hi everyone! Our official opening date is Friday, September 9. Hours are 10:30 to 9, 7 days a week.

----------


## bandnerd

I'll be eating there tonight! I can't wait. My little newspaper staff and I managed to swing invitations through FB. I must say that much of the faculty is jealous.

----------


## mattjank

I was lucky enough to get an invite for lunch yesterday on FB, and wow. Burger, fries, strawberry limeade were all excellent. My wife also enjoyed a shake. Will definitely be a regular stop for me.

----------


## BBatesokc

Since its named after a special Mastiff, does that mean the patio is dog friendly?

----------


## pickles

I am apparently the only local person in my twitter feed who has not eaten at Tucker's.

----------


## BoulderSooner

had dinner at Tucker's last night and it was very very good ..   you can tell that they use high quality meat and produce and that their fries are fresh cut.  

i had the "Mother Tucker" w/ cheese  which is a triple onion burger... it was huge and juicy and wonderful ... fries were crisp and hot and fresh  ...

it will be a regular spot for me and i'm sure it won't take very long for them to extend their hours past 9

----------


## OKCMallen

I also was lucky enough to eat there last night, and also meet tuck.  The burger was bomb.  No joke.  Great meat, great toppings, great onions, awesome bun.  I don't know that it's just the best burger I've ever had ever all-time, but it's top 10% based on the sheer quality of it.  And the price points are AWESOME.  You can even get a can of beer for under $3.  At those prices, it's worth hanging out for a bit!!!!

Great, great job tuck.

----------


## metro

Ate lunch there today, had the double onion with jalapeos, shared some fries and a strawberry shake. Also had a strawberry limeade to wash it all down. To no surprise, everything was top notch, as is everything with the good egg group. Lackmeyer will disagrree with me, as he thinks im a restaurant critic, but this is how restaurants are supposed to open. Burger was one of the best I've had, on par with Nics, but as I suspected before we came in, would be a different flavor/style. The buns are brioche from Prarie Thunder and are top notch! It's nice to have a bun that holds all the burger mess in. Portion sizes and prices were spot on. fries were hot and with sea salt. Strawberry shake was the best strawberry shake I've had, and so was the strawberry limeade. Wife had the turkey burger and it was fantastic, and I'm not a fan of turkey. Definitely will be a regular stop.

----------


## wschnitt

I was in Grandads as well as Tucker's today.  Tucker's was very good.  Similar type idea to 5 Guys, but better.

Grandads is hoping for a mid October opening.

The owner of the Hotel Motel Liquidation is apparently wanting to sell his land/store badly.  That is good news for the area.

----------


## Skyline

TUCKER'S TUCKER'S TUCKER'S !!! 

OH WOW!!! THE BEST BURGER & FRIES, I HAVE EVER HAD ANYWHERE!! 

I received the special invite yesterday (thank you Tucker's) and I was super excited all day. My stomach couldn't wait for a Tucker's Burger and my expectations continued to rise as I kept hearing from other people that had dined at Tucker's prior to me. Being that I love hamburgers so much, I only hoped that my build up wasn't to much and after my first bite I knew it definitely wasn't!

Tucker's has hit a home run on their first at bat!....... This place exceeded my expectations with every detail. The menu and ingredients are simple but extraordinary in quality. The choice of meat is perfect with flavor, along with just the right amount of grilled onions and jalapenos. Next I have never had a burger where the bun stands out with special flavor while being made to hold up to the very last bite of a juicy onion burger. Fries were perfectly crisp, with a touch of sea salt, and hand cut just to my liking. Strawberry limeade was a nice touch to wash it down with and I love the "refill the community" concept along with the souvenir cup. I could go on and on, but my mouth is watering and stomach is growling. I will be a regular here, probably once a week if not more. 


TUCKER'S is a little slice of Heaven!!  Thank you so much for the dinner invite last night, I can't wait to dine there again.

----------


## BoulderSooner

Just a FYI to those that might have missed it .. Tucker's open's today at 1030AM

----------


## dankrutka

I was already excited to eat there, but these reviews are driving me over the edge. I won't be back in OKC for 2 weeks, but I can assure you that it will be my first meal upon arrival. Sounds like a great addition for OKC and 23rd street.

----------


## Martin

it's perfect.

went tonight and had a double /w cheese, pickles, tomatoes & mustard along with an order of fries and a cherry limeade. the burger had good quality meat with just the right proportion of grilled onion and gooey cheese. the tomato had flavor and the pickles were nice and thick cut. the bread was the perfect density (i know that probably sounds weird) and flavor so that it stood up well to burger and toppings. all the flavors were well balanced and complimented each other.  the fries were cooked to perfection and were flavored with coarse salt and (i'm pretty sure) a hint of sugar. the limeade was great, too... just the right balance between sweet and tart. friendly, courteous staff as usual. if i had one gripe, and it's hardly a gripe, it's that the credit card receipt didn't have a place for me to add a tip.

loved the place. -M

----------


## Steve

Of all the Good Egg restaurants, this is the one I suspect could easily be duplicated if they so choose. Tuck's is an example of how an experienced restaurant operator can truly get it right when doors are first opened. Not every restaurant person has the ability or experience to do so ... but Keith and Heather Paul, along with Robert Black, know what they're doing.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

My wife and I went out at dusk Friday evening to get some quick food ... and, while driving toward KFC, I said, "Hey, I think Tucker's is now open, let's give it a try," and we did.

The menu is shown below:



We ordered conservatively, deciding to split a milk shake and an order of fries. Mary Jo had the turkey burger and I had a single onion burger. Here's the tab totaling, with tax, $17.95, for a conservative dinner for two.



Here are my observations:

*The facility.* The place was conservatively well-appointed (nothing fancy but nice) with ample indoor and well arranged seating and a smaller amount of outdoor seating facing NW 23rd. A prominent neon sign, "Buy Local," added the only pizazz and color of note. As I recall, the tables were made of varnished wood planks placed together (probably pine, maybe maple), sized very adequately, and the seats were comfortable. A single bar-type row faced the north side which looked fine, as well. The outdoor seating was the same. Most tables accommodated 4 people, and the tables are fixed to the floor and are not movable. Each table is equipped with a bottle of ketchup, salt and pepper shakers, and napkins. Since it was a very pleasant night, we sat at an outdoor table and enjoyed doing so. The street ambiance was quite pleasing ... right across the street is the restaurant's parent, Cheevers, and a sizable  lawn buffer exists between outdoor seating and NW 23rd. There was a pretty sunset on this particular evening.
*Ordering.* On entry at the west side, customers wait in a cafeteria-type single column which progresses to the ordering and cooking area at the east end. Despite the fact that the place was packed (and I was delighted to see that) and we were at the end of the column upon entry, the orders were obviously taken efficiently since the column's progress ran quickly. Paper menus (like that above) were available on entry so that you can make up your mind before you reach the ordering counter. When you reach the ordering counter, more than one (I don't recall how many) positions were available to take orders. They had a form with check boxes to take your order (e.g., include mustard, mayo, pickles, whatever). The lady who took our order and money did so politely and efficiently.
*Food Delivery.* Shortly after leaving that area, drinks were given first. One waited for the food to be delivered in sacks, but the wait wasn't long at all, perhaps 5 minutes.
*Food.* As you can see from our tab (above), we didn't order very much. Mary Jo, ordering the single turkey burger, had difficulty telling it from beef and I don't know if that was a mixup or not. My single onion burger was almost more than I could eat ... the bread was great (tasty, not flimsy and did not fall apart), the burger meat was larger than I expected (see below about my favorite onion burger), cooked very nicely, and the burger was quite juicy and tasty. I'm kind of a "purist" when it comes onion burgers and, in addition to the meat and onions and mustard, I only added pickles. The fries are cut "skinny" (about 1/4-1/3 inch rectangular) and were tasty and needed no additional salt, perhaps since they are cooked in peanut oil. The one order of fries was just about right for two people to share. The chocolate shake we shared was very good but was fairly small ... probably large enough for one person but not really large enough to share, even though we did). Drink size options are not available (although, as you can see from the menu, if you order a fountain drink you get free refills if you want).
*Onion Burger Ranking.* This part is subjective and it will vary upon what each onion burger lover sees as the epitome for the same. Personally, I like (love) the smashed-burger, smaller meat-quantity of  onion burgers served at Chickasha's ancient J & W Grill at 501 West Choctaw Ave. which gets my 5-star onion burger rating, and against it I compare every other onion burger that I eat. At J & W, the burgers are smashed up so much that the meat is barely and literally held together by the fried onions which are smashed into them, and, even with a smaller volume of meat, the burger portion exceeds the size of the bread.  I've been eating onion burgers there since in high school, probably beginning in 1958 but not later than 1960.



It is different with the more meaty onion burgers like those served at Tucker's and Bricktown Burgers (which are very similar) -- the fried onions, while smashed into the meat, isn't smashed nearly as much since there is more meat. When done, the meat doesn't extend beyond the borders of the amply-sized bun. The photo below shows what I mean by smashing (from the 2010 annual onion burger festival in El Reno). As you can see, with a lot of meat and the burgers truly smashed, the meat would far exceed the size of the bun if smashed as thin as are the J & W onion burgers in Chickasha.



Anyway, given my preferences, Tucker's didn't topple my Chickasha favorite, but I give the burger a 4-star rating which is very good and I'll be going back for more.

I didn't have a camera with me but I may go back tomorrow to take a few pics.

Tucker's has a website but it doesn't presently given any information like a menu and prices (like that shown above). It's Facebook page is more descriptive.

----------


## tuck

Thank you all for the great support and kind words for our newest concept: Tucker's Onion Burgers!!  We have been very happy with the finshout of the buiding, the hospitality of our staff and the quality of of every food item.  We still have a long way to go! I hope I get to see you you all at Tucker's soon!

----------


## wschnitt

There is no lawn between the outdoor seating an 23rd, just parking.

----------


## OkieHornet

an interesting article on the logo:
http://www.theokcegotist.com/news/lo...rs-vs-steubens

----------


## bandnerd

My students and I definitely enjoyed our meal there. The table looked like it had exploded napkins, fries, burgers, and milkshake samples. A teeny-tiny little sophomore girl almost ate an entire Mother Tucker. We were proud.

We will be writing a review (their first restaurant review ever) and I'll send it along when it's finished!

----------


## metro

> it's perfect.
> 
> went tonight and had a double /w cheese, pickles, tomatoes & mustard along with an order of fries and a cherry limeade. the burger had good quality meat with just the right proportion of grilled onion and gooey cheese. the tomato had flavor and the pickles were nice and thick cut. the bread was the perfect density (i know that probably sounds weird) and flavor so that it stood up well to burger and toppings. all the flavors were well balanced and complimented each other.  the fries were cooked to perfection and were flavored with coarse salt and (i'm pretty sure) a hint of sugar. the limeade was great, too... just the right balance between sweet and tart. friendly, courteous staff as usual. if i had one gripe, and it's hardly a gripe, it's that the credit card receipt didn't have a place for me to add a tip.
> 
> loved the place. -M


I'm pretty sure they only serve strawberry limeade, also the coarse salt is sea salt

----------


## metro

> an interesting article on the logo:
> http://www.theokcegotist.com/news/lo...rs-vs-steubens


Interesting article. I don't think the general public in Oklahoma cares, as they steal good design all the time, but this is definitely a sin in the advertising/design world in which I work in.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Of course. I don't know what I was thinking.

----------


## kevinpate

just goes to show ya ... never underestimate the power of a good chocolate shake to muddle the mind.

----------


## wschnitt

I did not mean to be overly critical of your analysis.

I think a real lawn would be better than the current lawn/blacktop parking lot as it is pretty ugly.  Too bad the outdoor seating does not go all the way to 23rd that would have also been a better looking option.  I was expecting more landscaping like what is in front of Market C.

----------


## Larry OKC

There are definite similarities, but differences as well. Is it enough? In other words would the general public confuse one business for the other? Would folks from Denver visiting OKC think it was the same place? See instances in packaging where deliberate attempts are made (esp by no name brands to look like the name brand) and wonder how they get away with it. Then the other question is, did the person that came up with the design ever see the other or as the article put it: 



> Tucker's defends themselves by saying Korn "pulled from the same inspiration our designer did: vintage signs/ads & vintage autos.."


*I am not disagreeing with what metro said.* But there is very little out there that hasn't been already done by someone, somewhere. In an advertising design class, one of our end of the year assignments was to turn in a "Swipe File". Not in the literal sense, but ads etc that you liked/disliked to use as inspiration. Use of color, design elements, layout, type, images etc.

Saw something recently where a burger place was filing suit against another for copying their menu board. They had the side by side pics and honestly there weren't that many similarities. One of the noted similarities was Coca-Cola was on the menu? Really?

----------


## bandnerd

Don't care about the sign. Just give me the burger.

----------


## bluedogok

It reminded me of the Tucker automobile badge. That is what I thought of when I first saw it and a long defunct company.

----------


## flintysooner

I see that Steuben's sign on their web site but it doesn't appear on the building or some of the other photos.

----------


## BBatesokc

Say what they want, definitely looks heavily influenced by Steuben's and not by a broader "vintage/ads & vintage autos" (of the era). The general public won't care, but its a no-no.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

> I did not mean to be overly critical of your analysis.


I didn't take it that way. Mistakes should be corrected, that's just he way it should be.

----------


## MikeOKC

Good review, Doug!

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

> I didn't take it that way. Mistakes should be corrected, that's just he way it should be.


Mistakes should be corrected; that's just the way it should be. 

 :Wink: 

Thank you for your post on Tucker's!! Having all that info makes me more motivated to try it out!

----------


## betts

I had lunch there today.  It was delicious.  Although I definitely liked the burgers, the fries were the most outstanding part of the meal.  I had a vanilla shake too and it was very good as well.

----------


## Firefly831

What are the prices like? There isnt a menu online yet :Smile:

----------


## BBatesokc

Went there tonight. Got there about 6pm and there was parking, no line and empty tables outside. Reminds me of Big Truck before word spread and they became very popular.

The wife and I split the Mother Tucker, fries and a strawberry limeade. The place is nice and clean and the staff was very friendly. Prices were good too. Keith (aka, Tuck) came over and said 'hi.' 

The burger (we got it loaded with ketchup and mayo) was very tasty and hot. The fries were my wife's favorite as she likes those thin cut ones and loved the salt. I'm not a limeade guy, but found it to be very good.

Here's a pic......  yeah, it was messy, but that's a plus in our book when you're going for a good onion burger.


We will definitely be back and I plan to take my lunch group of friends next week.

Nic's has always been my favorite onion burger in town and this is as good or even better (without the wait, get to sit outside and you don't smell like a diner when you leave).

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> an interesting article on the logo:
> http://www.theokcegotist.com/news/lo...rs-vs-steubens


Is it pretty close?  Sure.

But at the end of the day, all design is derivative and synthesis.

----------


## Steve

Eh, I've seen worse. On a separate and yet related note I was very amused when owners of a nearby restaurant (folks I love, whose business I love), posted a special on their social media as Tucker's started its soft opening and was generating good buzz. That special? One I've never seen the restaurant offer before? A souped up onion burger.
It's business guys. It's the nature of the beast.

----------


## Corndog1

How many does it seat inside?  I know it didnt look very large from the road driving by. I dont mind the outdoor experience, but oklahoma isnt a great place to be for outdoor dining about 10 months of the year.  Is it bigger than Nics on the inside?

----------


## BBatesokc

> How many does it seat inside?  I know it didnt look very large from the road driving by. I dont mind the outdoor experience, but oklahoma isnt a great place to be for outdoor dining about 10 months of the year.  Is it bigger than Nics on the inside?


I didn't take a table/seat count inside but its much larger than Nic's (but so is my living room).

----------


## Celebrator

Do they use the same meat in the burgers as they do at RePUBLic?  They are so delicious there.

----------


## eataroundokc.com

> Do they use the same meat in the burgers as they do at RePUBLic?


Yes, I believe they do.

----------


## BBatesokc

I mentioned to Tuck that I wish all the Good Egg restaurants would all carry the ice cream ball as their signature dessert. Its our favorite!

----------


## SoonerQueen

We ate at Tucker's tonight for the first time.We got the double burgers, mine with cheese,onions ,lettuce,tomato, ketchup, and mustard. It was a delicious burger just messy to eat. I got a fork and did just fine. We got one order of fries to split and had plenty.They actually have good iced tea. The meat is high quality and the tomatoes tasted like tomatoes. It was a great experience and we will go back.

----------


## onthestrip

Had Tuckers over the weekend. My thoughts are that it was a good burger but needed more onions for my onion burger tastes. I also prefer the bun to be put on the grill a little bit before the burger is done so it can be warm, they do not do it here though.  Fries were solid but wish the order was a bit bigger. They are much like Republics fries just slightly bigger in size. The highlight was the chocolate shake. It was very good but at $4 it probably should be.  As for the building, they did a great job with the build out, clean and open design. Seats much more that youd think. 

Overall its a good burger joint and Im sure will be a great success. However, being somewhat of a onion burger expert I wasnt blown away by their burger.

----------


## eataroundokc.com

> They actually have good iced tea.


Agree wholeheartedly with this. Great tea.

----------


## FritterGirl

Went there on Saturday at around 1:00 o'clock. Was fabulous. Line was around the restaurant and to the back door, as was to be expected, and there was about a 15 minute wait for my food once I ordered, but I knew what I was getting into on opening weekend, so no complaints on my part.

I ordered the single onion cheeseburger, plain, an order of fries (huge), and got the Round Barn Root Beer.

My favorite part about the burger was the bun. Reminds me of a Hawaiian role in there is a sweetness to it. My burger was a bit on the dry side, but again, I went when the place was door-to-door people, so I'm not going to complain too much about opening weekend bugaboos. 

Fries were tasty (I also prefer thin-cut fries), and I enjoyed the sea salt.

I figured I'd already had plenty of calories for that trip (couldn't eat what I ordered), so didn't try the shake. Have heard great things, though, so may give one a try another day. 

Overall, a very positive experience. Place has a nice atmosphere, great vibe and I'm sure will be a fabulous success. Great addition to the 23rd Street corridor.

----------


## Roadhawg

Sounds like great reviews...  I'll have to give them a try.

----------


## Roadhawg

Guess there's no time like the present so I went there for lunch today and got the single with cheese and fries. Everything was great except for the long line but it was worth it in the end.  Good food and a very friendly staff.

----------


## Larry OKC

*Food* was solid, B+

*Service/staff:* exceptional, A++

*Side note:* the double exit arrows someone posted are not a mistake after all. We can't see it in the posted pics, but there is still an entrance from the side street (towards the back of the building).

*Side note #2:* I didn't really notice it at first but there is a bit of a size difference in the road sign from the renderings and what they ended up with (see below). The manager told me there was a communication error when they had the street sign made and it came out about half the size they intended (not in scale to the pole it is on at all).  I didn't even notice the road sign when I pulled in. 

Originally posted by:



> Click to Enlarge.

----------


## metro

Larry, nderings are just that, they don't always come out exactly, look at Legacy Arts. At least Tucks was 97% spot on.

----------


## Ginkasa

Put me down as another satisfied customer.  The burgers and fries were really great.  Not much to say that hasn't already been said, really.

----------


## Larry OKC

> Larry, nderings are just that, they don't always come out exactly, look at Legacy Arts. At least Tucks was 97% spot on.


As I said, it was supposed to be like the renderings, but do to some sort of communication snafu with the sign company, it was manufactured much smaller than intended. Not sure what you are taling about with Legacy Arts, unless it was one of those bait-n-switch renderings to get approved and then intentionally build something else (which didn' happen here). Why do you seem to take every one of my posts as a criticism? It was an observation. I gave them a solid grade on food and service the only drawbacks for me was distance to get there and value for the money. I will go there from time to time when I am in the area and in the mood for a burger and have extra money burning a whole in my pocket. The challenge I forsee is I have to drive right past BTT and Mutt's to get there. I almost didn't make it to Tucker's because of that, but I was in a mood for a good burger. Haven't been to BTT yet, but I did try Mutts latter the same day and gave them the same marks for Food, Service & VFM. Fortunately their sign is appropriate. I give Mutts the edge there (I like the retro design of both, ucker's is just to samll). Also both places have decent heavy plastic "free" logo cups that come with the drink.

----------


## soonerguru

> Had Tuckers over the weekend. My thoughts are that it was a good burger but needed more onions for my onion burger tastes. I also prefer the bun to be put on the grill a little bit before the burger is done so it can be warm, they do not do it here though.  Fries were solid but wish the order was a bit bigger. They are much like Republics fries just slightly bigger in size. The highlight was the chocolate shake. It was very good but at $4 it probably should be.  As for the building, they did a great job with the build out, clean and open design. Seats much more that youd think. 
> 
> Overall its a good burger joint and Im sure will be a great success. However, being somewhat of a onion burger expert I wasnt blown away by their burger.


They don't heat the buns? WTF? Why?

The sign does look rather diminutive in scale.

----------


## bandnerd

It's been almost a week and I'm having cravings for this burger. Almost along the lines of Cajun King cravings. My students keep asking if we can go back.

----------


## Steve

Has anyone had the grilled onion turkey burger yet?

----------


## BBatesokc

Anyone have any opinion on what's going with the Urban Spoon rating for Tucker's? Right now it is a 65% with 96 people voting and no negative written reviews. 

I'm not exactly sure how it works - does everyone start of 100% or 0% and then the ratings effect the new score? Either way, it appears some hijenks are going on. Maybe its just me, but I'm wondering if some other businesses (in or outside the immediate area) are not hijacking the votes to reflect an unrealistic negative score. Thoughts?

----------


## bandnerd

> Has anyone had the grilled onion turkey burger yet?


One of my students was more than happy with his turkey burger.I can ask and give you specifics tomorrow, if you would like.

----------


## Skyline

> Anyone have any opinion on what's going with the Urban Spoon rating for Tucker's? Right now it is a 65% with 96 people voting and no negative written reviews. 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how it works - does everyone start of 100% or 0% and then the ratings effect the new score? Either way, it appears so hijenks are going on. Maybe its just me, but I'm wondering if some other businesses (in or outside the immediate area) are not hijacking the votes to reflect an unrealistic negative score. Thoughts?


It has gone up if it is at 65%.  The day of Tuckers opening (last Fri) it was around lunchtime and I looked at Urbanspoon. The review was at 42% with about 50 votes, but no negative reviews. I think there are some restaurants that are feeling the heat from the new competition. 

Really how can it be half way through the opening day with 50 votes and more than half of those are giving Tucker's a don't like vote?

----------


## Steve

Brian, I suspect you're right. I even have some surprising suspects. But I'm not going to name names. I'm only going to say that I never cease to be surprised at how insecure some folks can get.

----------


## tuck

> Anyone have any opinion on what's going with the Urban Spoon rating for Tucker's? Right now it is a 65% with 96 people voting and no negative written reviews. 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how it works - does everyone start of 100% or 0% and then the ratings effect the new score? Either way, it appears so hijenks are going on. Maybe its just me, but I'm wondering if some other businesses (in or outside the immediate area) are not hijacking the votes to reflect an unrealistic negative score. Thoughts?


Yes, hijacking occurs.  Tuckers was at 57% one week before any soft opening event.  How does this happen?  I'm not a fan of UrbanSpoon for the record.

----------


## Steve

I'd say the hijack is pretty obvious considering the written reviews are 100 percent positive. Tuck, I'm thinking of what we talked about, what I saw online... I really hope it's not who I fear it might be.... I'm hoping this is all from someone much lower in the food chain, per se.

----------


## ljbab728

> Yes, hijacking occurs.  Tuckers was at 57% one week before any soft opening event.  How does this happen?  I'm not a fan of UrbanSpoon for the record.


I'm not a fan of any of those "review" type websites.  Anyone can post anything there with no accountability.  All results are suspect in my mind.

----------


## BBatesokc

New website went live today. Looks good! http://www.tuckersonionburgers.com/

----------


## tuck

> I'd say the hijack is pretty obvious considering the written reviews are 100 percent positive. Tuck, I'm thinking of what we talked about, what I saw online... I really hope it's not who I fear it might be.... I'm hoping this is all from someone much lower in the food chain, per se.


I think your fears are correct; I'd bet you a vanilla shake! I just don't get it!  #insecure

----------


## BrettM2

> I think your fears are correct; I'd bet you a vanilla shake! I just don't get it!  #insecure


Went Satruday afternoon with the whole family (wife, three kids, and father-in-law) with high expectations and everything met or exceeded them.  Great food, fries were great, strawberry milkshake was awesome.  Will definitely be going back and have already been recommending it.  Great job tuck!

----------


## Steve

Today's social media moment now has me convinced of what I suspected yesterday. Gotta love it!

----------


## SoonerBeerMan

Saw you there today Steve.  The negative ratings on urbanspoon really don't seem to be effecting business.  And I'll echo what everyone else on here is saying...everything was awesome!!  And the service was WAY beyond what I expected for a recently opened business!  Way to go Tuck and everyone involved at Tuckers!!

----------


## dankrutka

I haven't been there yet (only b/c I live out of state), but i went ahead and gave a positive vote just too oppose the hijacking. How lame can some people be? I encourage everyone else to give them a positive vote just so unsuspecting people don't read the low percentage and miss out on the quality that Good Egg always provides. Here's the link: http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/46/16105...-Oklahoma-City

----------


## Stew

Eh, I was unimpressed.

----------


## Steve

> Saw you there today Steve.  The negative ratings on urbanspoon really don't seem to be effecting business.  And I'll echo what everyone else on here is saying...everything was awesome!!  And the service was WAY beyond what I expected for a recently opened business!  Way to go Tuck and everyone involved at Tuckers!!


Yeah, I was looking forward to getting the turkey onion burger. Had to divert meeting to Kaiser's, where I enjoyed a wonderful bison burger.

----------


## soonerguru

Great atmosphere and design elements. Speedy, friendly service. Great marketing.

As for the food: the burger was above average. As an "onion burger," it's definitely a different take from the El Reno standard (and not as good). Still, it was tasty. 

The fries left a lot to be desired, however. I actually like the version from RePUBlic better. Still, I'm surprised Good Egg hasn't figured out a way to kill with french fries, yet, but they haven't. 

In the end: another burger place, albeit one with hip urban design (unpretentiously) and great service.

----------


## betts

Seriously? I adore the fries at Tuckers. I don't usually eat fries, and I found myself sneaking my husbands'. They are so non-greasy and tasty. This will end up being like the cupcake and pizza discussions. Lots of variation in taste.

----------


## soonerguru

> Seriously? I adore the fries at Tuckers. I don't usually eat fries, and I found myself sneaking my husbands'. They are so non-greasy and tasty. This will end up being like the cupcake and pizza discussions. Lots of variation in taste.


Non-greasy? say wha? Wow. My hands were coated in grease. I've had better fries at the bowling alley (and a little grease is OK).

----------


## BBatesokc

> Non-greasy? say wha? Wow. My hands were coated in grease. I've had better fries at the bowling alley (and a little grease is OK).


You must have gotten a "hurry up" batch. The wife and I purposely avoid fries unless we are trying a new place. We actually liked ours (shared one order) because they had no grease at all on them and were thin and crunchy.

----------


## tuck

I am really enjoying everyone's comments here on Tucker's.  Today, we have been open for exactly 1 week; still a ton of work to do.  The kitchen staff is still trying to find their groove.  During the first few days, we concentrated 100% on food quality and let wait-times fall where they may.  As we have picked up the pace, wait-times in line have almost been cut in half; however, sometimes the kitchen gets a little ahead of themselves....this sometimes chips at our expected quality expectations.

As we all get better; our expectations will be to always serve you the very best product we can.  All food hot, fries crispy, 95% free of grease and salted, cheese perfectly melted, onions crispy on the edges, shakes thick and creamy, etc...

Keep the comments coming.  Thanks for the support!

----------


## Roadhawg

> You must have gotten a "hurry up" batch. The wife and I purposely avoid fries unless we are trying a new place. We actually liked ours (shared one order) because they had no grease at all on them and were thin and crunchy.



I agree, I liked the fries a lot.... all in all I give Tuckers an A

----------


## Skyline

My fries were excellent and yes, very little grease, perfectly cut, seasoned and fried crisp, just right for my taste. 

Also does anyone know if Tucker's accepts the "Keep It Local" card?

----------


## tuck

> My fries were excellent and yes, very little grease, perfectly cut, seasoned and fried crisp, just right for my taste. 
> 
> Also does anyone know if Tucker's accepts the "Keep It Local" card?


Yes...we accept Keep It Local!

----------


## metro

> Yeah, I was looking forward to getting the turkey onion burger. Had to divert meeting to Kaiser's, where I enjoyed a wonderful bison burger.


Steve, did they give you nutritional info? From your blog:




> OK, here’s the sad truth – it’s easier to get nutritional information for bland chains and fast food places than it is to get information for great local restaurants. What I’ve got below is a list of links for Oklahoma City restaurants that either have online nutritional information or have been helpful enough to guide us toward healthier items on menus. I will give special consideration to local restaurants, especially those in and near downtown (photos, etc) that try to either provide a list of healthy options or, best yet, provide nutritional information.

----------


## Steve

Metro, I'm hoping I can get nutritional info from Keith when things slow down a bit for him. Fortunately with turkey burgers, you can make some general approximations (the same goes with a bison burger).

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

I tried Tucker's today! I suggested it as our office lunch spot, so all six of us went. It was quite packed at 12:15! We parked across the street and waited in line for 10 minutes, but it was worth the wait. I shared a single onion cheeseburger and fries with someone, and got a chocolate milkshake. In all honesty, I am not the biggest fan of hamburgers (I only like them thick, juicy, and pretty underdone, and cannot stand it when the edges get crispy), but I really loved this one! The fries were great, and the simplicity of the milkshake was nice.

I think everyone at work loved it.

----------


## soonerguru

> Metro, I'm hoping I can get nutritional info from Keith when things slow down a bit for him. Fortunately with turkey burgers, you can make some general approximations (the same goes with a bison burger).


I can't remember which chain restaurant it was, but Men's Health gave the a terrible health rating for their turkey burger. Apparently, the ground turkey contains more saturated fat than the ground beef version at the same restaurant.

----------


## Steve

No. I believe what you're talking about is the Carl's Jr. turkey burger. Yes, when it's slathered with mayonnaise, it's a bad choice. If there's another issue out there, I'd be interested...

----------


## Larry OKC

If it was Carl's, they were saying Men's Health gave it an endorsement of sorts..the eat this not that thing. Going back to what Steve was saying, if you put certain condiments on anything, it is going to make it look bad (in other words, dress both sandwiches the same and then compare numbers). I tried the Turkey Burger when it came out a while ago and it was pretty good. Have ordered it again for a change of pace. But yes, you do have to be careful with a lot of things, thinking you are eating something healthier when you aren't, often with the things we add on to it, but in the instance of ground turkey etc, what can make a huge difference is if it is white or dark meat. The dark meat has a higher fat content. Also they say it is better if you can get something like a skinless breast fillet as opposed to a processed patty (even if made from breast meat).

----------


## Ginkasa

We got Tucker's to go at work last night.  Everybody really seemed to enjoy it.  One of the guys who got the Mother Tucker couldn't stop talking about how fresh everything was.

----------


## OKCMallen

I've been twice now and never had a greasy fry.  In fact, Friday night, the paper in which the fries came wasn't even greasy.

----------


## kelly73099

Let me preface this by saying that I am not an onion burger fan - or even a burger fan in general. But my undying love for all things Good Egg lead me here last night.

We arrived a little after 7 p.m. on a Sunday night. There was a line and all the tables were full however shortly after placing our order we were able to find a seat.

My boyfriend enjoyed his beef single w/cheese. He pronounced it "pretty good" which - in non-foodie guy speak where everything else is "eh, it's ok"  - is extremely high praise. In fact, shortly after we left he was on the phone with someone and told them they had to try it.

I had the turkey single with jalapeos and I've got to say it was the only burger I've had in my life that I would actually make a point to have again. I thought it was pretty much perfect and I was very glad the bun was fresh, and not toasted.

We both loved the fries. He complimented the size and salt, I loved that they were crisp without a hint of grease.

The strawberry limeade was a huge hit. As much as I loved the burger and fries, this was hands down my favorite part of the meal.

We'll be back!

----------


## bandnerd

Here is the link to my newspaper staff's review  :Smile: 

Tucker's Review

----------


## kelly73099

I can see the size of the sign being a problem. On our way to Taj for lunch today - driving west on 23rd - I wanted to point Tucker's out to my passengers, and ended up driving right by it - even having been there before. On our way back, driving east, it was much easier to see as the building is not blocked from view on that side. The sign is not at all noticeable from either way.

----------


## Steve

Nice writing, Bandnerd. Was that your piece? If so, have you looked at participating in The Oklahoman's Newsroom 101 program?

----------


## kevinpate

A tip of the hat to your students Bandnerd.

----------


## Steve

Forgive me Bandnerd, I should have looked at your profile. It's hard to keep track of everybody - I thought you were one of the students. Anyway, tell your student I thought the review was well written and she/he should look into The Oklahoman's Newsroom 101 program.

----------


## bandnerd

> Forgive me Bandnerd, I should have looked at your profile. It's hard to keep track of everybody - I thought you were one of the students. Anyway, tell your student I thought the review was well written and she/he should look into The Oklahoman's Newsroom 101 program.


Haha no problem, Steve! We are well aware of Newsroom 101. In fact, Carrie Coppernoll is one of my facebook friends, and I always go to her seminars at the Oklahoma Scholastic Media Spring Monday events. We always have at least one, if not two, students involved with the Newsroom 101 program  :Smile:  She always says she loves my students because they are always so polite and well-behaved.

I will make sure the compliment is passed along to the proper person. Aside from the shameless plug for my program, we really did enjoy the food and the opportunity to review it. The kids are literally hungry for more. Thanks, tuck, for such a great burger!

Tomorrow, we ghost hunt in our 1920s-era building again. Anyone around here ghost-hunt? I have some interesting footage that could use a discerning ear. Again, shameless plug  :Wink: 

Oh, and Steve (totally hijacking, sorry, tuck), please feel free to look through the other articles. We have had articles chosen this year for the ASNE National Edition, and Opubco gave us a grant this year just because they like us so much! It's a small program, only 6 writers, but I think they do good work for the little they have to work with!

----------


## Steve

I've browsed the site quite a bit. I'm glad to hear you're working with Carrie. I was with the original generation that started Newsroom 101, and it's been great to see one generation of newsroom leaders after another take the charge in keeping it going. Seeing as Harding is "in my neighborhood" (the area I cover), consider this offer: I've got a pretty well read blog with OKC Central and I'd be happy to feature stories written by your students that relate to the urban core. I'd also be happy to do my traditional "highlight" of the guest blogger (mug shot, quick intro on the writer). 
The Tucker's review is just one example of writing I'd be happy to feature; I also was impressed with the write-up on the impact of potential budget cuts.

----------


## bandnerd

> I've browsed the site quite a bit. I'm glad to hear you're working with Carrie. I was with the original generation that started Newsroom 101, and it's been great to see one generation of newsroom leaders after another take the charge in keeping it going. Seeing as Harding is "in my neighborhood" (the area I cover), consider this offer: I've got a pretty well read blog with OKC Central and I'd be happy to feature stories written by your students that relate to the urban core. I'd also be happy to do my traditional "highlight" of the guest blogger (mug shot, quick intro on the writer). 
> The Tucker's review is just one example of writing I'd be happy to feature; I also was impressed with the write-up on the impact of potential budget cuts.


I'm going to PM you, if that's all right.

----------


## Roadhawg

> A tip of the hat to your students Bandnerd.



I agree, a well done article.

----------


## bandnerd

> I agree, a well done article.


Thanks! It's easy to review a place that we enjoyed so much  :Smile:

----------


## Steve

> I'm going to PM you, if that's all right.


Of course

----------


## Firefly831

I thought the burger was really good and while I enjoyed the fries my husband thought they were to well done. Maybe it is just me though but it seemed like the prices were a bit steep. It cost $45 for my husband, myself and my daughter and my daughter and I shared fries.

----------


## dankrutka

Ate there yesterday for the first time. Had the Mother Tucker. It was awesome. I thought the prices were reasonable.

----------


## Sin Wagon

Ate there a week ago and loved the burger.  The crispy peanut oil fries I think will be controversial.  A lot of people won't like them.  They reminded me too much of those Durkee shoe-string potatoes my mom used to put in my school lunches.  They could also use more items on the dessert menu--they should to go more with the "Eat Local" idea and offer a root beer float with the Pops root beer.  That would help with the diner theme.  Also they should turn down the lame techno music. Didn't go with the theme at all. This place isn't supposed to be uber cool, just retro kitschy.

----------


## tuck

> Ate there a week ago and loved the burger.  The crispy peanut oil fries I think will be controversial.  A lot of people won't like them.  They reminded me too much of those Durkee shoe-string potatoes my mom used to put in my school lunches.  They could also use more items on the dessert menu--they should to go more with the "Eat Local" idea and offer a root beer float with the Pops root beer.  That would help with the diner theme.  Also they should turn down the lame techno music. Didn't go with the theme at all. This place isn't supposed to be uber cool, just retro kitschy.


Sin Wagon: Sounds like your FF were a bit overcooked; our fault, we are working on making these perfect! Music is being changed to a more mainstream classic choice.  Next time your in, ask for a root beer float.  We'll give you a full cup of Blue Bell ice cream; you can add pops Round Barn Root Beer from the fountain.  Several guests are already doing this; it's fantastic.  Try adding Orange Fanta for a great dreamsicle float as well.   Thanks for the feedback...

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

YES! Any place that has Orange Fanta is a winner to me!

----------


## pickles

> I thought the burger was really good and while I enjoyed the fries my husband thought they were to well done. Maybe it is just me though but it seemed like the prices were a bit steep. It cost $45 for my husband, myself and my daughter and my daughter and I shared fries.


Ate here with my wife and a friend Saturday.  The three of us got out for about $28 all together.  Each of us ordered fries, though we could probably have shared one order as big as they are.

----------


## Skyline

Had dinner here again on Sat, this was my 3rd time. The fries were cooked better this time than the other two, not saying the other two times were bad, only this time the fries were the best. 

I think the burger gets tastier each time I am there too. The jalapeno peppers on my burger were on fire and I love the extra spicy heat! 

I used my 2 refillable cups, paying half price for drinks, ordered 2 burgers, one order of fries, used my "keep it local card", and had a tab just over $16.00. 

Lastly the wait time has gone down considerably. I looked at my watch and was prepared for my wait, which has never been very long, but this time it was right at 5 mins.

----------


## Larry OKC

> I thought the burger was really good and while I enjoyed the fries my husband thought they were to well done. Maybe it is just me though but it seemed like the prices were a bit steep. It cost $45 for my husband, myself and my daughter and my daughter and I shared fries.


That does seem a bit steep and although it was a bit pricer than other burger places unless you all order the 1 pound Mother Tucker, fries, shakes & drinks, $45 seems a stretch??  The $28 tab someone else posted seems more likely?




> Ate there a week ago and loved the burger.  The crispy peanut oil fries I think will be controversial.  A lot of people won't like them.  They reminded me too much of those* Durkee shoe-string potatoes* my mom used to put in my school lunches.  They could also use more items on the dessert menu--they should to go more with the "Eat Local" idea and offer a root beer float with the Pops root beer.  That would help with the diner theme.  Also they should turn down the lame techno music. Didn't go with the theme at all. This place isn't supposed to be uber cool, just retro kitschy.


Not the first to comment about the fries and I don't recall them being that way at all. maybe thinner than most but IIRC they are thicker than What-a-burger's (which almost are "shoestring"). Thinner fries prob cook faster so they could prob easily get over cooked if temp is too high or if not pulled immediately when the time comes. Mine were cooked just right. I don't like "crispy" fries either. I like them hot but limp (the way they usually are at McDonald's, don't care for their fries if they just came out of the frier). If I wanted a crunchy potato, would just get a back of chips...LOL

I honestly didn't notice the music when I was there. I would disagree though with the "theme" comment. I don't really see it as a retro diner style at all. But maybe Tuck can fill us in in what the intent was/is.

----------


## SSEiYah

http://newsok.com/tuckers-helps-onio...ad_story_title

----------


## Celebrator

Finally got there today.  LOVED IT.  A couple of things that could have been better...my fries seemed like they had been under the lamp for awhile, but they were still delicious tasting.  And the music was just too loud.  But I will be back because the food was delicious overall.  Small steps like this place on 23rd will go towards making that stretch a very dynamic neighborhood...it's on its way!

----------


## MyJRNY

Tucker's is now officially a 2-star Certified Green Restaurant! Below is the press release announcing this designation: 


OKLAHOMA CITY, OK – November 9, 2011. A restaurant rarely commands so many titles on the date of its opening. Tucker’s Onion Burgers is an exception. One of the newest additions to the Oklahoma City dining scene has earned the title of “Greenest Restaurant in Oklahoma” due to is implementation of 48 environmental steps, earning it 128 GreenPoints™.  Tucker’s is now a 2 Star Certified Green Restaurant, exceeding the 100 point minimum, by meeting the Green Restaurant Association’s rigorous environmental standards.

“We are thrilled to be the first restaurant in Oklahoma to have achieved this significant milestone”, says Keith Paul, president of A Good Egg Dining Group. “We wanted to create a restaurant that not only provided an exceptionally distinctive guest experience, but also one we could truly say was green from the ground up. We are ecstatic that we’ve not only achieved that goal, but have gone farther than any other Certified Green Restaurant in the State.” 

To meet the GRA’s rigorous 2 Star Certified Green Restaurant guidelines, a restaurant must meet a minimum of 100 points in seven environmental categories, including a minimum of 10 points in each of the following: Energy, Water, Waste, Chemicals, Food, Disposables, and Building.

 Some Tucker’s Significant Accomplishments are:
•	Using ionized water to clean, instead of toxic chemicals
•	Salvaged the ceiling panels from the previous tenant
•	Using Green Pest Control Company
•	Paperless payroll for employees
•	Energy star Lighting for 59% of the bulbs

See here for details of all the steps and points Tucker’s Onion Burgers has completed, and see the full Certification standards here.

"Tucker’s Onion Burgers' accomplishments constitute a significant milestone for the restaurant itself and all the restaurants of Oklahoma,” remarks Michael Oshman, Executive Director of the Green Restaurant Association. “Tucker’s Onion Burgers' should be proud of the 48 steps and 128 GreenPoints™ they earned by going through a rigorous and transparent process of certification.”

For more information about the Green Restaurant Association, visit www.dinegreen.com.

About the Tucker’s Onion Burgers
Tucker’s Onion Burgers is Oklahoma’s first premium onion burger restaurant. In a casual, vintage modern setting customers can enjoy delicious, authentic Oklahoma Onion Burgers made from only the freshest, all-natural ingredients. Tucker’s uses only the finest quality ingredients to produce the finest quality food. Our fresh ground beef is all-natural and hormone free, ethically produced by regional growers. 


About the Green Restaurant Association
Founded in 1990. The Green Restaurant Association is a national non-profit organization that provides the only official Certified Green Restaurants mark in the country. For two decades, the GRA has pioneered the Green Restaurant movement and has been the leading voice within the industry encouraging restaurants to listen to consumer demand and green their operations using transparent, science-based certification standards. With their turnkey certification system, the GRA has made it easy for thousands of restaurants to become more environmentally sustainable in a profitable manner.  The GRA is endorsed by scores of national environmental organizations such as NRDC and Environmental Defense, and esteemed trade organizations including the New York State Restaurant Association, Orange County Restaurant Association, and America Public Garden Association. The GRA is also an Energy Star partner. In 2010, Citysearch announced the GRA as their official Green Restaurant listing partner. The GRA has been featured on CNN, NBC Nightly News, NPR, and in The New York Times, and The Washington Post. For more information visit www.dinegreen.com.

----------


## blangtang

• Using Green Pest Control Company ---> implies they have pests???  mmmm

----------


## kevinpate

Nah, simply notes they use green methods for their pest preventative measures.

----------


## MyJRNY

Yes, that's correct. Every restaurant has to have pest control. Tucker's just has environmentally friendly pest control...unless you're a pest. Then it's not friendly at all. ;-)

----------


## kevinpate

yeppers.  addressing pests or critters after they have a foothold in a food haus would be akin to not locking one's home doors and windows until after you can hear the burglars in the living room arguing over which one gets the tv and which one gets the stereo.

----------


## Roadhawg

> yeppers.  addressing pests or critters after they have a foothold in a food haus would be akin to not locking one's home doors and windows until after you can hear the burglars in the living room arguing over which one gets the tv and which one gets the stereo.


They both get my Pit and any survivors get to meet my Glock  lol

----------


## OKCDrummer77

My wife and I went there for the second time yesterday afternoon.  We both got doubles with cheese which were very good.  The fries were great (not too greasy).  One thing we were left wondering, though, is why bacon is not available.  Is it not available locally?  Or is there another reason?  Not complaining, just curious.  

Thank you, tuck, for this excellent addition to 23rd Street.

----------


## Firefly831

> That does seem a bit steep and although it was a bit pricer than other burger places unless you all order the 1 pound Mother Tucker, fries, shakes & drinks, $45 seems a stretch??  The $28 tab someone else posted seems more likely?


We each had doubles and shakes so it was 3 doubles with cheese (which are $8 each), 3 shakes (which are $4 each) and 2 fries (which are $2.59 each). With tax it was $44.56 The food was very good, don't get me wrong, but Nics is also very good and a ton of food and you can get a burger and fries for as much as the burger at Tuck's.

----------


## Debzkidz

> My wife and I went there for the second time yesterday afternoon.  We both got doubles with cheese which were very good.  The fries were great (not too greasy).  *One thing we were left wondering, though, is why bacon is not available.*  Is it not available locally?  Or is there another reason?  Not complaining, just curious.  
> 
> Thank you, tuck, for this excellent addition to 23rd Street.


That was hubby's question too. He loves bacon on a burger, and will almost always order it when available.  We just finally ate there for the first time today, and we loved it, but he was disappointed to not be able to add bacon.

----------


## tuck

Sorry for the delay on the bacon question.  When concepting Tucker's, we decided that if we were going to put something on the menu, it was to be the ABSOLUTE BEST, that's it.  Our griddle is only used for burgers/buns, our fryers only used for FF, etc... Adding bacon would cause us to either add another griddle, an oven or purchase pre-cooked bacon, which wouldn't be the best. The decisions here also can have an influence on ticket times and guest experience.  We don't have veggie burgers or gluten-free buns, which be get tons of requests for, because these 2 items would slow our process/ticket times.  We won't ever just add an item without fully thinking it through.

I hope this makes sense.  Thanks for everyone's questions, feedback and support!

----------


## bandnerd

I respect a company that thinks things through so thoroughly. I hadn't even thought about there being no bacon, though the explanation makes perfect sense. You do what you can with your space, put out the best product you can, and hope that enough people like it to keep you in business. It doesn't seem that the no-bacon issue has really hurt the business. I can't see myself saying, "Gee, I can't have bacon on my burger? Screw that, I'm never eating here again!" Maybe there are people who would do that, but not me.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

That makes sense, tuck.  Thank you for taking the time to explain it.

----------


## onthestrip

I totally get it. Plus bacon on a fried onion burger doesnt make any sense.

----------


## kevinpate

> I totally get it. Plus bacon on a fried onion burger doesnt make any sense.


I feel exactly the same way about onions on a bacon burger,  Onions on anything really.

----------


## RadicalModerate

It seems as if too many places try to be all things to all people and wind up mediocre across the board.
Glad to read that you aren't fallling into that trap.

Do one thing nearly to perfection, and there will always be a demand for your product.

(Have you thought about having a jar of Bac'n Bitz on hand?  Just kidding.)

----------


## onthestrip

> I feel exactly the same way about onions on a bacon burger,  Onions on anything really.



Fair enough. But the name of the place isn't Tucker's Bacon Burgers

----------


## RadicalModerate

The Best Onion Burger I EVER ate/enjoyed was when I, as the carpenter/contractor in charge, had to drive all the way from Jones "The Center of The Known Universe"" OK to The Suburbs of Mustang in order to build a room addition for some folks out there in the hinterlands (back in the early '80s).

I recall that there was a little structure . . . a building pretty close to a semi-authentic/salvaged diner/tin building/trailer . . . on the west side of the T (or more properly The Y from the NW)- Intersection of Council and Newcastle (not too far south of some high school over there in them parts of The Urban Sprawl) . . . that served these burgers.

Anyone else remember that place?
Really: Best EVER Onion Burgers.
Bar None.

I am confident that when we make the 15 minute drive over to Tucks on The 2-3 they will not only meet but exceed our expectations.

It never even crossed my mind--even back then--to ask for bacon.
The fries were superb.

(The other place had a long line of patrons, too.)

----------


## Martin

^
i can remember a diner-style place in mustang matching that description in the late 80's early 90's called danny's diner... not sure if that's the one you're thinking of. -M

----------


## RadicalModerate

*"Danny's Diner"* . . . That could be it!

I lived way over on The Far NE Side, so I can't be sure.
In fact, I didn't think that Mustang even began until around the curve to the south and a couple of miles to the west.

But that is neither here nor there:

This thread is about *Tucker's.*
(And my totally selfish, current, expectations of Quality =)

----------


## Steve

For what it's worth, I'll take a Tucker's burger over a Five Guys any day of the week.

----------


## Debzkidz

Well, as for the bacon thing, hubby says bacon makes everything better. He said next time he goes, he's taking bacon in a ziplock bag to put on his burger.  

As far as onion burgers, honestly, we had never eaten one before our trip to Tuckers. Never heard of them until we moved here.  Neither of us are big onion fans, so it never really appealed to us.  Personally, I think the onion burger was very good, but I would just as soon have the burger without the onion. I would probably like it better without the onion actually.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Bacon DOES make just about everything better.
(Ref. to Jim Gaffigan videos posted elsewhere . . . and also MHO.)
It is heartening to note that y'all have figured out a reasonable and creative way of dealing with the deficit.
Rather than whining about it at the counter and holding up the flow of commerce and hongry people.

In regard to Onions . . .
I seem to recall that I went for years avoiding onions.  Not because I didn't like them, but "because they didn't like me" (as the old clich goes).  Onions--especially raw ones--just tore me up.  Cooked ones, not so much. But, somehow that all went away. (Now it's just radishes, cucumbers, and watermelon--of all things. All of which I like, I just don't eat them. Oh!  And cantalope. If that's how you spell it.)

But an ONION BURGER without onlons is like . . . well . . . a BURGER.
And you can get those anywhere.
(Except not at Backyard Burgers anymore.)

Going to a place called *Tucker's Onion Burgers* and expecting to get a sandwich without onions is like going to . . .
oh . . . i dunno . . . *Sean Cumming's Irish Pub* (?) and wanting to order _Chicken Tikka Masala_.
Or an Onion Burger Festival in El Reno and asking for Kolaches . . .

Well . . . Isn't it?  =)

As I said above: A truly outstanding restaurant can't possibly be all things to all people.
(And I haven't eaten at *Tucker's* yet, but I am still looking forward to it because I am absolutely convinced that it is at the top of its class.

(Much like The Signature Grill. Where I wouldn't expect to order an Onion Burger. Or even just a Plain Ol' Burger.)

(Ya know . . .
There used to be this place out in Jones called *"Mallets"* . . .
and just around the corner was "The Malt Shop" . . . =)

----------


## metro

Had Tucker's for lunch today. Fries were the best out of the 3 times I've been (was underwhelmed on fries the first 2 times). Had the turkey onion burger today, it was fantastic, and can't really taste the turkey, pretty much tastes like a beef onion burger, but a little healthier! washed it down with a chocolate shake which was fantastic! Now if only we had siesta's during the workday in the states!

----------


## Debzkidz

I don't dislike onions, if they are cooked, and I use them in dishes all the time, so I don't have a problem with Tuckers as they are nicely grilled. Until eating there the only time I'd even seen an onion burger was in a story about them on TV. On the burgers they were showing, the onions just weren't cooked enough for me, they were still white looking. Not at all appealing to me. That's why I had never tried one before. I figured if Good Egg was doing it, it would be the best, so I would give it a try. I liked it. I wouldn't ever go in and ask them to leave the onions off. I have to say though, that the burger I had was so good, even without the onion, it would not have been just a burger.

----------


## Blairman

Went a couple of weeks ago and would highly recommend it, much better than  5 Guys

----------


## metro

Except 5 guys isn't onion burgers.

----------


## metro

> I don't dislike onions, if they are cooked, and I use them in dishes all the time, so I don't have a problem with Tuckers as they are nicely grilled. Until eating there the only time I'd even seen an onion burger was in a story about them on TV. On the burgers they were showing, the onions just weren't cooked enough for me, they were still white looking. Not at all appealing to me. That's why I had never tried one before. I figured if Good Egg was doing it, it would be the best, so I would give it a try. I liked it. I wouldn't ever go in and ask them to leave the onions off. I have to say though, that the burger I had was so good, even without the onion, it would not have been just a burger.


Good Egg and Tucks rock, but you still need to try a real onion burger. Tucker's is like "gourmet onion burgers". Try Sid's in El Reno or Nic's on 12th and Penn.

----------


## BoulderSooner

nics isn't a "real onion burger"  .. but is very good ....     Tuckers is pretty much a real onion burger ... just with better meat cheese bread ect ...

----------


## Jersey Boss

ROBERT'S in El Reno is the real deal.

----------


## warreng88

I was talking to a lady at work today who went to Tucker's for the first time and is looking forward to checking out BTT and Mutt's. Another older woman (40-50) called the area "drive-by central." Do a lot of people still view the area this way?

----------


## Doug Loudenback

No. I live 3 blocks from Tuckers.

----------


## jstaylor62

Well, I finally tried Tucker's Onion Burgers Saturday night and was very impressed. Excellent service and food quality. For a true cheeseburger experience, the fries are a little to skinny for dipping into a chocolate shake though. Also, $11 for a single pattie onion cheeseburger, fries and a soda is a little much. If it was in the $9 range, I might frequent more often.

----------


## BillyOcean

had this last week for the first time, got the turkey burger and it was money.  the fries are good, but not how i prefer them.  i was absolutely stuffed when I left.  i'll be back when craving a burger.

----------


## Skyline

^^ Get you a "keep it local card" and save 10%, also bring your Tucker's cup back for a $1.00 refill. 

Total savings next time on the exact $11 order should be a little less than $9!

----------


## kevinpate

I was thinking about trying tucker's when I was in town a few days back.  But then I was reminded of Bubba's.  No offense to tuck, but especially since I am not an onion guy, it wasn't even close.

----------


## tuck

> Well, I finally tried Tucker's Onion Burgers Saturday night and was very impressed. Excellent service and food quality. For a true cheeseburger experience, the fries are a little to skinny for dipping into a chocolate shake though. Also, $11 for a single pattie onion cheeseburger, fries and a soda is a little much. If it was in the $9 range, I might frequent more often.


So glad you enjoyed Tucker's! You should split the FF next time, plenty to go around and this should bring your total below $10.

----------


## Midtowner

Usually, I get the single w/cheese.  Tried the double the other day.  Huge difference.  Was excellent.  

My only gritch about Tucker's is that the dining room is entirely too small and that they need a drive through.  Tucker's is actually a concept which looks pretty scalable as opposed to other Good Egg concepts.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Usually, I get the single w/cheese.  Tried the double the other day.  Huge difference.  Was excellent.  
> 
> My only gritch about Tucker's is that the dining room is entirely too small and that they need a drive through.  Tucker's is actually a concept which looks pretty scalable as opposed to other Good Egg concepts.


I agree. I most often eat with a group of 5+ and because of that we often have to bypass our favorite lunch spots (Tuckers, Big Truck, Nic's, etc.) because we often cannot sit together. When I do those places it is when the wife and I go out.

----------


## BoulderSooner

tuckers #2 coming to classen curve late summer

http://newsok.com/end-of-trattoria-i...661514/?page=2

----------


## Larry OKC

Thats good news (more in my neck of the woods)

----------


## onthestrip

Seems a bit strange as this is pretty close to the 23rd st location. I would think they would risk cannibalizing the original. Maybe a sweetheart deal from Aubrey?

----------


## bluedogok

> Seems a bit strange as this is pretty close to the 23rd st location. I would think they would risk cannibalizing the original. Maybe a sweetheart deal from Aubrey?


To me that is definitely "OKC thinking" and the willingness to travel distances to go somewhere. I know of people in Austin who think going to any place on the "other side of the river" is a major trip, most live in a 5 mile bubble and rarely travel outside of that bubble. I know of a few in Denver who think that way as well. Growing up in OKC I was just used to exploring the area and traveling some distance to do that, there are some Austin natives who had never ventured out into the Hill Country, when I did motorcycle rides out there many had no idea about the places that I talked about going.

----------


## Skyline

Check it Out!! .... FREE at Tucker's your choice of their Homemade Lemonade or the Tasty Strawberry Limeade. http://radiantcustomervoice.com/prom...yR3oR4.twitter

----------


## MyJRNY

We initiated some survey software at Tucker's that allows us to get feedback from our customers. It's nice to have that direct line of information and are pleased to be giving the beverages. 

Another pro-tip: If you join the Tucker's News + Offers list, you'll receive another gift: http://bit.ly/TuckersEmail (That goes for all of the restaurants from A Good Egg Dining Group: http://www.goodeggdining.com/restaurants). 

Enjoy!

----------


## Mantison

Sorry to be so late to the party... I am a huge fan of Tucker's.  Actually met MyJRNY there last time we were there, with Tulsa Food Guy.  This is one of my fave spots in the city right now, the burgers are always on point, and the fries are incredibly tasty.  If you haven't tried the place yet, you need to give it a whirl.  Yeah, its not cheap, but it is worth every penny, IMHO.

----------


## BoulderSooner

getting tuckers for my entire office today ..   it is only 820 and i can't wait

----------


## Midtowner

I said only one gritch about Tucker's.  Make it two.  If I'm by myself and order fries, I don't need enough fries to fill a 40 gallon bucket.  Can't they offer a fry order which is of a reasonable size?  It's cheap, sure, but I hate throwing away all that food.

----------


## RadicalModerate

For a moment I thought you meant $820 and thought: "You must be the coolest boss ever."

----------


## BoulderSooner

> For a moment I thought you meant $820 and thought: "You must be the coolest boss ever."


lol ... nope only for 5 of us including me

----------


## tuck

> I said only one gritch about Tucker's.  Make it two.  If I'm by myself and order fries, I don't need enough fries to fill a 40 gallon bucket.  Can't they offer a fry order which is of a reasonable size?  It's cheap, sure, but I hate throwing away all that food.


Our FF portion has gotten out of hand. We are in the process of making a change to better accommodate single diners who want FF. Thanks...

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Our FF portion has gotten out of hand. We are in the process of making a change to better accommodate single diners who want FF. Thanks...


but so so good

----------


## Larry OKC

> I said only one gritch about Tucker's.  Make it two.  If I'm by myself and order fries, I don't need enough fries to fill a 40 gallon bucket.  Can't they offer a fry order which is of a reasonable size?  It's cheap, sure, but I hate throwing away all that food.


Can I have your extra fries???




> Our FF portion has gotten out of hand. We are in the process of making a change to better accommodate single diners who want FF. Thanks...


I think you need to go the other way...the times I have been there, the fry portion seemed very tasty but "lite"

----------


## bandnerd

> I said only one gritch about Tucker's.  Make it two.  If I'm by myself and order fries, I don't need enough fries to fill a 40 gallon bucket.  Can't they offer a fry order which is of a reasonable size?  It's cheap, sure, but I hate throwing away all that food.


Maybe you should take someone with you next time you go, so you can split that big order of fries. (hint, hint)

----------


## kevinpate

> Maybe you should take someone with you next time you go, so you can split that big order of fries. (hint, hint)


I laughed.  It's a bit like watching Jarrod and Brandi, sans pictures.

----------


## Midtowner

> Maybe you should take someone with you next time you go, so you can split that big order of fries. (hint, hint)


Only if you want to come to work with me on Sunday nights when I stay up here 'til the wee hours of the morn doing last minute trial prep.  I could always use a free assistant to put trial notebooks together for me.

----------


## bandnerd

> Only if you want to come to work with me on Sunday nights when I stay up here 'til the wee hours of the morn doing last minute trial prep.  I could always use a free assistant to put trial notebooks together for me.


You know how I love a good organized binder.

----------


## onthestrip

> Our FF portion has gotten out of hand. We are in the process of making a change to better accommodate single diners who want FF. Thanks...



Good move...because I have no will power when it comes to stop eating fries and those chocolate shakes.

----------


## Pete

The first place I ate when I was in town last week was Tucker's and I LOVED it!

The burger was sublime; had just the basic onion burger with all the fixings and even though it was probably twice as much as I should have eaten, I finished it all any way.  Nice and juicy with plenty of meat, delicious bun and everything was super fresh.

And the fries were some of the best I've ever had.  I loved that they were pretty well-done and served with sea salt.  I didn't even use ketchup and I love ketchup.


Really great food and service was excellent as well.  Very impressed but exactly what I've come to expect from AGE.

----------


## blangtang

The best experience at Tucker's is the hand air driers in the bathroom.

----------


## betts

> The first place I ate when I was in town last week was Tucker's and I LOVED it!
> 
> The burger was sublime; had just the basic onion burger with all the fixings and even though it was probably twice as much as I should have eaten, I finished it all any way.  Nice and juicy with plenty of meat, delicious bun and everything was super fresh.
> 
> And the fries were some of the best I've ever had.  I loved that they were pretty well-done and served with sea salt.  I didn't even use ketchup and I love ketchup.
> 
> 
> Really great food and service was excellent as well.  Very impressed but exactly what I've come to expect from AGE.


I was clearly out of the loop last week and didn't realize you were here. We could have given you a streetcar tour. Hopefully you went on a self-guided one.

And to stay on topic, I agree. Tucker's fries give any others a run for their money.

----------


## Dubya61

OK, so for the unitiated, is there only one Tuckers?  If not, where is the best one? or are they consistent enough it doesn't matter?

----------


## onthestrip

> OK, so for the unitiated, is there only one Tuckers?  If not, where is the best one? or are they consistent enough it doesn't matter?


There is currently only one on 23rd st. They are putting another one in Classen Curve. The chocolate shake might be the best thing there.

----------


## Pete

Also putting one in the Braniff Building downtown.

Didn't even try the shakes or limeades because the burger and fries were too huge.


I think the thing to do is to do split the burger & fries.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Also putting one in the Braniff Building downtown.
> 
> Didn't even try the shakes or limeades because the burger and fries were too huge.
> 
> 
> I think the thing to do is to do split the burger & fries.


the braniff building is going to be tuckers??      i thought it was to become the Kitchen No. 324   http://okc.biz/oklahoma/article-6222...-building.html

----------


## Pete

Oops!  Sorry, you're right.

----------


## Debzkidz

We ate at Tuckers this weekend, and I decided to give a turkey burger a try. Trying to be a little healthier, ya know (we'll just ignore the cheese I had on it :Wink: ).  It was delicious and I could not tell any difference in the turkey and the beef burgers. The shakes are to die for. Hubby is a die hard malt fan and typically will turn his nose up at a shake, but at Tuckers, he's hooked!

----------


## CurtisJ

> We ate at Tuckers this weekend, and I decided to give a turkey burger a try. Trying to be a little healthier, ya know (we'll just ignore the cheese I had on it).  It was delicious and I could not tell any difference in the turkey and the beef burgers. The shakes are to die for. Hubby is a die hard malt fan and typically will turn his nose up at a shake, but at Tuckers, he's hooked!


I've been getting the turkey burger there recently.  I wouldn't go so far as to say you can't tell the difference, but it is every bit as delicious as the beef.  My friends seem to think that it's sacriligeous to order a turkey burger there, but I just smile, because they don't know...

----------


## OKCDrummer77

From Tucker's FB page:

FYI - Tucker's will be closed tonight at 7pm and stay closed for kitchen updates through Thursday. We will reopen Friday, July 6.

----------


## BoulderSooner

Tuckers Classen Curve opens in September

----------


## Roadhawg

I've eaten at Tuckers a few times and liked it every time.

----------


## MyJRNY

Hi everyone. Just wanted to give you a quick update that the Tucker's #2 in Classen Curve will be open this coming Friday! Here's a recent pic of the interior shot over the weekend.

----------


## Pete

From today at Classen Curve:

----------


## betts

Looks great! And of course their food is super.

----------


## MonkeesFan

I tried Tucker's today and I came away unimpressed, their burgers are soggy, greasy, and disgusting and their fries are nasty and the strawberry milkshake is meh, I will not be going back, I guess I am the only one here who thinks Tucker's is horrible

----------


## BBatesokc

> I tried Tucker's today and I came away unimpressed, their burgers are soggy, greasy, and disgusting and their fries are nasty and the strawberry milkshake is meh, I will not be going back, I guess I am the only one here who thinks Tucker's is horrible


I personally find it difficult to give much credibility to reviews that are so extreme as to be absurd. Based on their customer base and success - to describe their burger as 'disgusting' and their fries as 'nasty' is simply utter nonsense. 

You certainly may not have liked either, but your choice of adjectives only serves to weaken your credence.

----------


## Pete

I think their fries are among the best I've ever had, and way, way better than Smashburger and 5 Guys.

I think their burgers are better too and I really look forward to trying their milkshakes, but that would have to be separate from the burgers & fries, as the calorie count would be appalling.

----------


## Stew

> I tried Tucker's today and I came away unimpressed, their burgers are soggy, greasy, and disgusting and their fries are nasty and the strawberry milkshake is meh, I will not be going back, I guess I am the only one here who thinks Tucker's is horrible


I've been to Tucker's twice and I share your sentiment. Interestingly enough my companion on both trips absolutely loved it. We ate virtually the same thing. So eh different strokes for different folks.

----------


## betts

Wow.  I think their fries are the best in town, I love the hamburger buns and think the hamburger is delicious.  Obviously different people like different things.  I've always thought their fries are crisp and delicious.  But even soggy I think they'd be delicious.

----------


## Midtowner

The bun is kind of genius.. the greaseburger redesigned.  It's a nice thick bread which can absorb a lot of liquid before falling apart.

----------


## Dustin

> I tried Tucker's today and I came away unimpressed, their burgers are soggy, greasy, and disgusting and their fries are nasty and the strawberry milkshake is meh, I will not be going back, I guess I am the only one here who thinks Tucker's is horrible


You're not from around here are you?

----------


## WilliamTell

> I've been to Tucker's twice and I share your sentiment. Interestingly enough my companion on both trips absolutely loved it. We ate virtually the same thing. So eh different strokes for different folks.


I'm not a huge fan of the whole onion burger craze, but i do agree with what you said. Different strokes for different folks. 



I like tuckers but not like some others on this board do. I like a big cheese burger (greasy, but not too greasy that its falling apart IMO like tuckers), firm bun thats been toasted, big fresh tomatoes, lettuce, mustard, and a pickle or two on the side. And im not a huge fan of the whole natural fry movement. Give me some good old fashion crinkle cut or potatoes wedges.

----------


## warreng88

> I tried Tucker's today and I came away unimpressed, their burgers are soggy, greasy, and disgusting and their fries are nasty and the strawberry milkshake is meh, I will not be going back, I guess I am the only one here who thinks Tucker's is horrible





> I've been to Tucker's twice and I share your sentiment. Interestingly enough my companion on both trips absolutely loved it. We ate virtually the same thing. So eh different strokes for different folks.


What are your favorite burgers? Might give us more of an idea of what you like.

----------


## Ginkasa

> I personally find it difficult to give much credibility to reviews that are so extreme as to be absurd. Based on their customer base and success - to describe their burger as 'disgusting' and their fries as 'nasty' is simply utter nonsense. 
> 
> You certainly may not have liked either, but your choice of adjectives only serves to weaken your credence.



No need for the condescension.  Even widely held opinions are not universally held opinions.  His "credibility" is just fine.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> You're not from around here are you?


Yeah I am

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I've been to Tucker's twice and I share your sentiment. Interestingly enough my companion on both trips absolutely loved it. We ate virtually the same thing. So eh different strokes for different folks.


Nice to have somebody agree with me  :Smiley077:

----------


## MonkeesFan

> What are your favorite burgers? Might give us more of an idea of what you like.


I love burgers that have bacon, pickles, pickles, and tomatoes with it, I do not mind the cheese but I was wondering why they did not offer bacon but I saw the post explaining why and that does make sense

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I love burgers that have bacon, pickles, pickles, and tomatoes with it, I do not mind the cheese but I was wondering why they did not offer bacon but I saw the post explaining why and that does make sense


so where is a place that serves a burger that you do like

----------


## MonkeesFan

> so where is a place that serves a burger that you do like


Whataburger, it is good but I have not tried the other burger places which probably have better bacon burgers than Whataburger but I do not know of one except maybe 5 Guys or something like that?

----------


## BBatesokc

> Whataburger, it is good but I have not tried the other burger places which probably have better bacon burgers than Whataburger but I do not know of one except maybe 5 Guys or something like that?


Wait....... IYO, Whataburger = "good" - Tucker's = "Nasty & Gross" (sigh, if that head-shaking comparison had been stated up front, I wouldn't have even bothered to comment)

----------


## Stew

> Wait....... IYO, Whataburger = "good" - Tucker's = "Nasty & Gross" (sigh, if that head-shaking comparison had been stated up front, I wouldn't have even bothered to comment)


I too would choose whataburger over Tucker's. I figured it was just a matter of personal taste but obviously it's a character defect. 

Somebody asked so I'll answer...my favorite hamburger around these parts is Nic's, J&W's in Chickasha and five guy's.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I too would choose whataburger over Tucker's. I figured it was just a matter of personal taste but obviously it's a character defect.


Admitting there is a problem is the first step to recovery! Just kidding, but I can't imagine a What-A-Burger on anyone's top 10 list (and I've eaten lots of them). Not bad, I compare them to Sonic, just not a top contender.

I don't eat burgers often (love them, but just too many calories) but when I do, I go for quality as they seem to all have relatively the same high caloric impact. Seems most often I find myself at S&B's.

My top 5 list (in no particular order) is Nic's, Tucker's, S&B's, Cow-Calf-Hay, Johnnie's #9.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Admitting there is a problem is the first step to recovery! Just kidding, but I can't imagine a What-A-Burger on anyone's top 10 list (and I've eaten lots of them). Not bad, I compare them to Sonic, just not a top contender.
> 
> I don't eat burgers often (love them, but just too many calories) but when I do, I go for quality as they seem to all have relatively the same high caloric impact. Seems most often I find myself at S&B's.
> 
> My top 5 list (in no particular order) is Nic's, Tucker's, S&B's, Cow-Calf-Hay, Johnnie's #9.


Well, Whataburger has better hamburgers than McDonald's and Burger King

----------


## onthestrip

> Admitting there is a problem is the first step to recovery! Just kidding, but I can't imagine a What-A-Burger on anyone's top 10 list (and I've eaten lots of them). Not bad, I compare them to Sonic, just not a top contender.


Im not proclaiming Whataburger has the best burger in town but it is way better than Sonic. As far as fast food goes, I say a double Whataburger is one of the best burgers you can get in the metro.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Well, Whataburger has better hamburgers than McDonald's and Burger King


I'll give ya that! Fast food wise, I rank them.....  Braums, Sonic, What-A-Burger..... though I can't remember the last time I ate at any of those places.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I'll give ya that! Fast food wise, I rank them.....  Braums, Sonic, What-A-Burger..... though I can't remember the last time I ate at any of those places.


Braum's have horrible hamburgers but I do love their fries though! Sonic's  hamburgers is almost as good as Whataburger and their fries is decent

----------


## WilliamTell

> Im not proclaiming Whataburger has the best burger in town but it is way better than Sonic. As far as fast food goes, I say a double Whataburger is one of the best burgers you can get in the metro.


I too, prefer whataburger over the other places and tuckers.

As i posted earlier, i dont really like heaps of food that falls apart as you eat it. Same goes with sloppy sandwiches, burritos, etc. I would like to be able to pick something up and not eat it with out all of the contents falling out.

----------


## Larry OKC

*WilliamTell*: it may just be you. My mother has that problem all the time. has for decades. Yet Dad and I could get exactly the same thing and don't have the problem. LOL

----------


## MadMonk

I love me some onion burgers so I tried Tuckers on 23rd today for lunch.  When it comes to onion burgers, I'm a minimalist - mustard only please - and I really enjoyed the flavor of the meat and onions.  However, the bun was smashed down so much that the bottom quickly became soggy and was falling apart before I could finish it.  Not a huge problem, but annoying.  The fries were good and nicely salted, but I prefer a thicker cut for fries.  The single burger with fries was plenty of food for me so I'm glad I didn't order the double.  The seating areas were clean and the employees were very friendly.  I give the place a 8/10 overall and an 9/10 for an onion burger.  I'd definitely consider going back again when I get another craving for an onion burger.

----------


## Prunepicker

I like Bunny's.  50th & N. Meridian.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Braum's have horrible hamburgers but I do love their fries though! Sonic's  
> hamburgers is almost as good as Whataburger and their fries is decent


True, Braum's should stick to ice cream related items.  Their burgers are 
awful and the fries are worse.  I'm not sure how they do it but they do 
it very badly.  Worst burgers anywhere.  I believe a restaurant that 
doesn't know what a hamburger is could make a better burger than Braum's.
Braum's is the worst.  Period.

Sonic is mediocre at best but 1,000 times better than Braum's.  Whataburger 
is far better than Sonic.  I do like Sonic's foot long hot dogs.

----------


## SOONER8693

> True, Braum's should stick to ice cream related items.  Their burgers are 
> awful and the fries are worse.  I'm not sure how they do it but they do 
> it very badly.  Worst burgers anywhere.  I believe a restaurant that 
> doesn't know what a hamburger is could make a better burger than Braum's.
> Braum's is the worst.  Period.
> 
> Sonic is mediocre at best but 1,000 times better than Braum's.  Whataburger 
> is far better than Sonic.  I do like Sonic's foot long hot dogs.


Respectfully disagree. Myself and several of my friends will take a Braums burger over many others. The jalapeno jack burger is outstanding.

----------


## WilliamTell

> Respectfully disagree. Myself and several of my friends will take a Braums burger over many others. The jalapeno jack burger is outstanding.


Ditto...I've had some great hamburgers from Braums but i've learned the hard way to either go when they are busy (and making fresh burgers) or specifically ask for a fresh one. The bad thing about braums is that there is alot of variation between locations and some places like to cook the pattys ahead of time. Sonics burgers are horrible for this same reason.

----------


## bluedogok

To me there is a big difference in burgers, comparing a fast food burger to a sit down restaurant burger is not a fair comparison, they are pretty much aimed at different market segments. For fast food type burgers Whataburger and Braum's are hard to beat, I wish we had them up here in Colorado. If I want a "better burger" there are plenty of choices available.

----------


## Larry OKC

What are you people talking about? Braums has one of the better burgers in the business. Leaps and bounds above most chains including McDonald's, Burger King, What-a-Burger etc. They did misfire a few years ago when they came out with their bigger/thicker burger as they took the taste out too...they also switched fries for a bit...but returned to the good stuff in short order.

----------


## Debzkidz

We went to Tucker's Friday night. Our 18 year old niece was visiting from out of state, so we took her to have some Okie food. Of course, we were about a block away when informed us she is now a vegetarian. This was new since we last saw her earlier this summer! She was a bit upset that they didn't offer a black-bean burger. Really? She gave in and tried the turkey burger and she absolutely loved it. She had completely eaten the burger an entire order of fries and a chocolate shake, before hubby or I were even half way through. 

Saturday night we took her to Cheever's. She was hilarious. We looked at the menu beforehand to make sure there was something that would agree with her vegetarian sensibilities and she felt comfortable that she would be able to eat there. So, we take her, and what does she order? Chicken fried steak! I reminded her that that was in fact, beef and not a soy patty. She said the food we'd fed her was so great, she was willing to give up her veggie ways. 

As for Braums, there's something wrong with their burgers. Every time I ever eat one of their burgers, I will get physically sick within about 30 minutes of finishing it.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Ditto...I've had some great hamburgers from Braums but i've learned the hard way to either go when they are busy (and making fresh burgers) or specifically ask for a fresh one. The bad thing about braums is that there is alot of variation between locations and some places like to cook the pattys ahead of time. Sonics burgers are horrible for this same reason.


Agree 100%. There is a great difference based on the location of the Braums.

----------


## Larry OKC

*Debzkidz*: Is it a specific Braums or multiple?  While I haven't eaten at every Braums, I frequent about a half dozen or so and have NEVER has a burger (or anything else) that made me sick. They have been amazingly consistent and one of the top 5 fast food burgers from my experience. Nothing against Tucker's, just isn't in my normal haunt. The new Classen Curve location is closer to being a possibility.

----------


## BBatesokc

Obviously the Braum's burger debate is just that - debatable. Again, to refer to an obviously successful company where burgers are one of their cornerstones as "awful ,horrible, worst" or implying they routinely make people sick is ridiculous. They may not be your thing, but they are obviously considered good to very good by LOTS of people.

I personally don't like burgers from Burger King, didn't care for my (now 2) experiences at the Patty Wagon, and only like one burger from McDonald's - but I'm not naive enough to consider them any of the adjectives previously listed by others. 

Also, times when I considered a McD's burger or a Braum's burger where certainly not the same times I considered a Tucker's or Nic's burger - as stated by others, you really can't compare 'fastfood' eats to a restaurant burger.

----------


## Debzkidz

I don't know. It's been many years since I've eaten at one other than the one on Danforth in Edmond. It's the closest fast food to my house, so if we've been busy doing some project around the house and it's late and we're starving, that's where we've gone. If we're out and about and decide we want a burger, we usually will go somewhere else. I've gone like a year or more avoiding it, then thought I would give it another try, only to have the same results.

----------


## Wishbone

I tried Tuckers on Classen Curve yesterday and it was okay. Not bad but not as good as Smashburger imo. The meat was pretty thin and fries a bit soggy though I like the fries better than five guys.

So if I where to rate the burger and fries at the 3 new big boys I would go like this....

Burgers

Smashburger
Five Guys
Tuckers

Fries

Smashburger
Tuckers 
Five Guys

----------


## kevinpate

If Tucker's were to open an outlet in Norman (presumed unlikely) I'd be likely to give them a go (sans onions as I am not a fan of onion texture.) But burgers aren't high on my choice list when I want to eat out and there are soooo many choices in the metro when I am in town.

----------


## Matt

> If Tucker's were to open an outlet in Norman (presumed unlikely) I'd be likely to give them a go (sans onions as I am not a fan of onion texture.)

----------


## traemac

Tuck...did you get my pm

----------


## metro

> 


Awesome! That's like ordering a hamburger, no meat.

----------


## Larry OKC

And there are folks that do just that...

----------


## Debzkidz

Our oldest son does it. He loves Tuckers, but he hates onions, or rather I should say, he hates the texture of onions. Makes him literately start gagging. The first time we went with him to Tuckers, he didn't cut the onions, he just scraped them off. The next time we all went, he just had them cut the onions. Of course, when he ordered I looked at him like he'd lost his mind. He said, if he was paying for food, he would have it prepared the way he wanted it and if that meant cutting the onions off an otherwise great burger, then that's what he would do.

----------


## kevinpate

I'm in accord with your son.  I don't mind onion flavor, and can generally handle minced onion.  But the texture of onions, either raw or cooked down to near mush, is not something I care for in the least little bit.  Sure I could scrape them off, but leaving off something I don't particularly want makes more sense to me than having it sitting in front of me.

I am the same way about tomato slices. Big fan of many red sauces, and can work my way past tiny bits of diced tomato, but a slice of a tomato just seems to scream out don't eat me, I ain't finished yet. 

If you like onions, using a burger to get your fill makes a bit of sense.  If you don't, it's just a horrid thing to do to an otherwise acceptable burger.

----------


## BoulderSooner

Made in Oklahoma: Tucker's Onion Burgers
Tucker's Onion Burgers has opened a second location in Oklahoma City.

By Jennifer Palmer jpalmer@opubco.com | Published: September 27, 2012    Comment on this article Leave a comment

A similar economic necessity that birthed the Oklahoma onion burger is contributing to its comeback. Tucker's Onion Burgers opened its second location last week in the Classen Curve shopping center — just one year after the original restaurant was introduced on NW 23. And the company already is thinking ahead with plans to open one or two more locations in 2013.

Read more: Made in Oklahoma: Tucker's Onion Burgers | NewsOK.com

----------


## MadMonk

> I'm in accord with your son.  I don't mind onion flavor, and can generally handle minced onion.  But the texture of onions, either raw or cooked down to near mush, is not something I care for in the least little bit.  Sure I could scrape them off, but leaving off something I don't particularly want makes more sense to me than having it sitting in front of me.
> 
> I am the same way about tomato slices. Big fan of many red sauces, and can work my way past tiny bits of diced tomato, but a slice of a tomato just seems to scream out don't eat me, I ain't finished yet. 
> 
> If you like onions, using a burger to get your fill makes a bit of sense.  If you don't, it's just a horrid thing to do to an otherwise acceptable burger.


That's an interesting perspective.  I love cooked onions, but I don't like them raw.  But my sister can bite into one like its an apple.  Then again, she also likes mayonnaise on her french fries, which leads me to believe she was dropped on her head at a young age.

I've never thought of a tomato as being unfinished though.  My son doesn't like them either and I've never understood why, seeing how he loves pizza and puts ketchup on his fries and chicken strips.  I'll have to ask him if that's how he thinks of it.

He also doesn't like cheese (again, except on pizza), are you the same way?

----------


## TechArch

I went to Tucker's today with a friend and it was great.  I had a single onion burger, an order of fries, and lemonade.  It was a good deal for the amount of food.  I will definitely go back.  The atmosphere is great as well with the open ceiling, booths, tables, and bar stools.  Nothing fancy, just simple clean lines.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Our oldest son does it. He loves Tuckers, but he hates onions, or rather I should say, he hates the texture of onions. Makes him literately start gagging. The first time we went with him to Tuckers, he didn't cut the onions, he just scraped them off. The next time we all went, he just had them cut the onions. Of course, when he ordered I looked at him like he'd lost his mind. He said, if he was paying for food, he would have it prepared the way he wanted it and if that meant cutting the onions off an otherwise great burger, then that's what he would do.


Tucker's is my wife's favorite burger joint, but she hates onions and orders her burger without them.  No bid deal.

----------


## Prunepicker

> That's an interesting perspective.  I love cooked onions, but I don't like 
> them raw.  But my sister can bite into one like its an apple.  Then again, 
> she also likes mayonnaise on her french fries, which leads me to 
> believe she was dropped on her head at a young age.


I'll bite into an onion only if it's flat as a Vidalia.

I like peanut butter on french fries and on my burger but try to find a 
joint that has peanut butter.  I'll order them to go and add it at home.  
I'll eat peanut butter on just about anything.  Cold pizza is a fave as is 
a baked potato.  The Western Dip, an old drive-in in the 60's and 70's, 
served mustard with their fries.  Of course you could order them 
without.

Come to think of it, Mom dropped me on my head several times to see 
if I'd bounce.  She quit when I was 14.  I was too heavy to pick up by 
then.

----------


## boscorama

Love some onion rings but only if they're thin. Fat ones are plain nasty!

Onion burger onions are within my liking but they usually have too many. If there are fat ones I'll remove them.

A casserole I make calls for onions; I scrunch up french fried onions from a can.

I use a quartered yellow onion for slow cooker stuff, and remove the onions at the end.

----------


## kevinpate

> ...
> He also doesn't like cheese (again, except on pizza), are you the same way?


Nope.  There are only a few cheeses I've tried that I didn't like.  But generally speaking, I'm pretty much a cheese fiend.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I'll bite into an onion only if it's flat as a Vidalia.
> 
> I like peanut butter on french fries and on my burger but try to find a 
> joint that has peanut butter.  I'll order them to go and add it at home.  
> I'll eat peanut butter on just about anything.  Cold pizza is a fave as is 
> a baked potato.  The Western Dip, an old drive-in in the 60's and 70's, 
> served mustard with their fries.  Of course you could order them 
> without.
> 
> ...


S&B's Burger Joint will put peanut butter on a burger (the Elvis) and on sweet potato fries (P.B. & Fries) with bacon.

----------


## WilliamTell

I have a redaction about Tuckers. I just went with my wife to the new location, ordered two onion burgers and shared a fry and it was GREAT. The other location was good but i left being kinda ho-hum just another burger place but today it was easily better than five guys and good enough that i would consider taking someone from out of town there.

Good job Tuck, i'll be back.

----------


## AFwife04

The family went to the Classen Curve location for lunch yesterday. I ordered a burger with everything except cheese and mayo and an orders of fries to split with the hubs. It was very good. I think I may have to have a milk shake the next time, they looked really good.

----------


## tuck

> I have a redaction about Tuckers. I just went with my wife to the new location, ordered two onion burgers and shared a fry and it was GREAT. The other location was good but i left being kinda ho-hum just another burger place but today it was easily better than five guys and good enough that i would consider taking someone from out of town there.
> 
> Good job Tuck, i'll be back.


Thank you!

----------


## catch22

Looking forward to trying you guys out. Have heard many great things but never can remember about your restaurant when I am looking for something to eat.

----------


## Pete

New Tucker's location coming to the southwest corner of 150th & N. May.

$125,000 building permit application for just over 2,800 square feet.


Will be in a new strip center with Papa Murphy's, Jimmy John's, Daylight Donuts and others.

Shops at North Village

----------


## dankrutka

This doesn't seem like that nice of a development... Could this start to water down the Tucker's brand? (see Louie's)

----------


## Ginkasa

I definitely would have preferred a Bricktown/CBD location than up by Quail. I'm sure it will do fine, though.

----------


## Pete

They have a big market in families with kids.

Really good business decision...  I'm sure they'll kill it out there.

----------


## SoonerBeerMan

That's a lot of burger places along May north of Memorial...Jonnies Charcoal, S&B, and now Tucker's. I don't oppose this, but my waistline and cardiologist might.

----------


## onthestrip

Not sure this is the best location. Im guessing they will have some cross access once OnCue is built which will allow access to 150th but still, this seems like a below average location for them. However, they have a good following and will probably still be a draw but I think they could have found a better spot. Best of luck to them though.

----------


## MadMonk

That location is much closer to me.  I'll definitely stop by more often.  I've only made over to the original location once, but enjoyed it.

----------


## Bellaboo

This location is about 2 blocks away from Hertz Accounting Center, that's a couple of thousand employees give or take a few.

----------


## Pete

Very close to opening at 150th & N. May:

----------


## rizzo

> Ditto...I've had some great hamburgers from Braums but i've learned the hard way to either go when they are busy (and making fresh burgers) or specifically ask for a fresh one. The bad thing about braums is that there is alot of variation between locations and some places like to cook the pattys ahead of time. Sonics burgers are horrible for this same reason.


Braums locations should not be pre-cooking then holding meat ahead of time I've been told.  The Braums near me MacArthur & Memorial pre-cooks and holds.  Everytime I get one and bring it home the cheese is not even close to being melted.  Today I had to nuke since it wasn't warm at all.  Braums burgers are darn good when hot off the grill along with fresh crisp condiments.

----------


## soonerguru

> Braums locations should not be pre-cooking then holding meat ahead of time I've been told.  The Braums near me MacArthur & Memorial pre-cooks and holds.  Everytime I get one and bring it home the cheese is not even close to being melted.  Today I had to nuke since it wasn't warm at all.  Braums burgers are darn good when hot off the grill along with fresh crisp condiments.


Braum's pre-cooks the burgers and puts them in a heated drawer. i always ask them to make fresh burgers and fries fresh when I go there -- and I don't use the drive-thru. Because if I don't, I'll get a precooked burger. I like Braum's OK but it's nowhere near as good as it was at one time.

----------


## Pete

Ate at the 150th & May location yesterday and it was just so darn good.

I love the fries...  Good enough to not need ketchup and I love ketchup.

And the burger is great of course but what I really love are the grilled jalapenos as they actually have a bit of heat to them and very flavorful.

----------


## Pete

Airport location about to open.

Note the breakfast items on the menu.

----------


## Ginkasa

The Mother Tucker also seems to have been sanitized for family audiences as the Triple Tucker; that's funny.  I suppose the airport asked for that.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> The Mother Tucker also seems to have been sanitized for family audiences as the Triple Tucker; that's funny.  I suppose the airport asked for that.


Wait til Torchy's is in Edmond and people complain that it says "Damn Good Tacos". People in Norman made a stink and were laughed out of room.

----------


## Jersey Boss

^^ Just to be clear. it was_ a person_,  not people.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> ^^ Just to be clear. it was_ a person_,  not people.


Actually quite a few called in.

"Gomez isn’t alone. Susan Connors, director of planning and development for the city of Norman, said her office has been called several times about the sign, but since the sign is inside, there are no city ordinances that pertain to it.

“You can see it when you’re driving down the street, if you look at the right time,” Connors said. “It’s part of their branding. We don’t have any city ordinances related to interior signage; it’s not a city issue. We’ve been getting plenty of calls about it, and if people have an issue with the sign, the best thing to do is contact the business."

http://www.normantranscript.com/news...f0933eef4.html

Knowing my hometown of Edmond I bet the same thing will happen.

----------


## Jersey Boss

That makes me embarrassed.  How long ago was GWtW released?  I mean c'mon now, _damn_ is not even one of the famous "7 words".

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> That makes me embarrassed.  How long ago was GWtW released?  I mean c'mon now, _damn_ is not even one of the famous "7 words".


I feel like it is something straight out of a Parks and Rec community meeting honestly. Luckily I don't imagine either city council kicking out a restaurant for an inside sign.

----------


## Pete

With all the new places, I had not been to Tucker's in a while and I forgot how fantastic it is.

The burgers are just great and their fries are among my favorites in town.

I really want to try their shakes (they get raves) but I have to have fries and with one of those burgers it's already way too much food, although I always finish everything.


Now that Lip Smackers in no longer within walking distance I'll be hitting Tuckers more often, which I actually like a bit better anyway.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Plus they have the Impossible Burger! Great addition to their menu.

----------


## chuck5815

> *With all the new places, I had not been to Tucker's in a while and I forgot how fantastic it is.
> 
> The burgers are just great and their fries are among my favorites in town.*
> 
> I really want to try their shakes (they get raves) but I have to have fries and with one of those burgers it's already way too much food, although I always finish everything.
> 
> 
> Now that Lip Smackers in no longer within walking distance I'll be hitting Tuckers more often, which I actually like a bit better anyway.


So much so this! It is superior to Hopdoddy in almost every way.

----------


## okatty

Tuckers is great and is on our regular burger list.  With that said, we recently had a poor experience at their N. May location.  Shake was pretty much chocolate milk and the burger was pressed super thin on on end and oblong on the other....hard to explain but not their normal great product.   I am sure it was just an off night but my wife professed from now on it we'd frequent Classen Curve or 23rd street . :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

Being keto I like that they lettuce wrap the burger if you ask for it bunless.

----------


## corwin1968

> Tuckers is great and is on our regular burger list.  With that said, we recently had a poor experience at their N. May location.  Shake was pretty much chocolate milk and the burger was pressed super thin on on end and oblong on the other....hard to explain but not their normal great product.   I am sure it was just an off night but my wife professed from now on it we'd frequent Classen Curve or 23rd street .


I've been to the N. May location four times and only one was a good experience, which is unfortunate because the one good burger I got there was one of the best I've ever had.  

What is up with normally good chains opening in the Quail Springs area, only to suck?   We've experienced this with numerous restaurants and the Ted's on 150th is a travesty, so we are back to driving a much farther distance to the Danforth location.

----------


## snark0leptic

> With all the new places, I had not been to Tucker's in a while and I forgot how fantastic it is.
> 
> The burgers are just great and their fries are among my favorites in town.
> 
> I really want to try their shakes (they get raves) but I have to have fries and with one of those burgers it's already way too much food, although I always finish everything.
> 
> 
> Now that Lip Smackers in no longer within walking distance I'll be hitting Tuckers more often, which I actually like a bit better anyway.


We usually get the Kids Turkey Burger with cheese since the meal comes with a bit of fries as well.  The burger and fries are just enough to get full but there's always room to tack on a shake too.  By the way, this month's features shake is Cookies & Cream and is fantastic.

----------


## Pete

^

That's  a great tip.  Thanks.

----------


## no1cub17

> Plus they have the Impossible Burger! Great addition to their menu.


So much this! For some reason we'd never tried it. Randomly postmated it the other day and WOW! Fresh grilled jalapenos too. Just delicious, even postmated. Will have to actually stop in one day and try it fresh.

----------


## Pete

Getting a drive-thru at the Uptown location.

None of the other sites lend themselves to a drive-thru but any future locations will include one.

----------


## PaddyShack

Their lack of a drive thru has actually led us to not stopping by on some occasions. As parents of a 1 yr old, it is sometimes best to have a drive thru. Though with so many places doing curbside it has been nice, but I know that practice will go away with the pandemic for most places.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Every so often I get it to go. A drive thru would make it more accessible to me though!

----------


## HOT ROD

i love that picture. Who said OKC isn't green or doesn't have trees?

As for the drive through, I like it (designed nicely) but also do hope restaurants can continue to do curbside pickup after the pandemic. It only makes sense and doesn't cost anything yet you open (well now, keep) a new market since people can come and go even faster with curbside rather than find parking, go inside/wait, then leave which turns off many if there's also no drive through (including me).

There are many lessons we can learn from this pandemic, I hope we do adopt many practices on-going (mask when sick is a perf example).

----------


## Dustin

> Getting a drive-thru at the Uptown location.


This is not good for my waistline.

----------


## Teo9969

Does anyone else think that Tucker's has taken a slight step back? Pallets change over time so it may just be my "tastes" - It's still a good burger and a better choice than any fast food option for nearly the same price. I don't know if there was a change in their beef purveyor or if they made a slight adjustment to the recipe, but it seems like it went from being a commanding 2nd place behind Nic's in the OKC burger scene to competitive for 2nd place.

----------


## Ginkasa

I still get Tucker's once in a while from different locations and its always been pretty consistent for me. I'm not into ranking, but Tucker's is definitely one of my favorites.

What do you think is now in competition with Tucker's for 2nd?

----------


## sooner88

We get it once every couple weeks, and it's just as good as ever. Tucker's and New State are my two favorites in OKC, I've always thought Nic's was a little overhyped.

----------


## Teo9969

> I still get Tucker's once in a while from different locations and its always been pretty consistent for me. I'm not into ranking, but Tucker's is definitely one of my favorites.
> 
> What do you think is now in competition with Tucker's for 2nd?


S&B if they're on their Brioche buns has recently moved up my ranking (S&B regular bun is still not good). I don't think I'd take Garage over Tucker's, but I think it's closer.

I think what I'm wanting out of Tuckers is a patty that is about 15% thicker than I've been getting lately, with about 5% more salt or, even better, 5% more fat in the patty, and seared at a slightly higher temp for more crisp onions.

Like I said - it may well be my palette has evolved over the last year. I definitely intend to continue eating Tucker's (we do at least twice a month) and I think it's fairly priced for what it is and a great local establishment - but every bite I'm

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Thought they were going to open one in Edmond?  Are those plans shelved for now?

----------


## Pete

> Thought they were going to open one in Edmond?  Are those plans shelved for now?


I don't remember seeing that.

Do you know where exactly?

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Seems like it was around 5th and Broadway, Don't remember exactly where I saw it but thought it was this thread, Might be imagining things.

----------


## Pete

> Seems like it was around 5th and Broadway, Don't remember exactly where I saw it but thought it was this thread, Might be imagining things.


I just asked Keith Paul...  He said the Edmond paper got ahead of themselves and that there was never a firm plan for that site.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Thanks, that is where I saw it. Dang I was looking forward to it being there since it is right around the corner from the house.

----------


## Pete

They had to scrap their plans for a drive-thru at the Uptown location because they just couldn't make it work.

I know they plan to add them when they do new locations in the future.

----------


## Ginkasa

That's a shame as a drive through would be nice (especially now as we only get to go food anymore), but I'm not really surprised. That parking lot can get pretty tight as it is and they're not really fast food, so I would expect that drive through line to potentially get long. It would have been a mess.

----------


## Teo9969

After comments I made upthread, I Just wanted to say that I had a fantastic burger form Tucker's for lunch today - onions were crunchier, and the balance of flavors more on point. Glad to know that it's still possible :-)

----------


## Pete

Good Egg Dining Group recently purchased the old Zaxby's on the southwest corner of NW 122nd & Rockwell.

It will be a Tucker's with a drive-thru.

----------


## shartel_ave

> Good Egg Dining Group recently purchased the old Zaxby's on the southwest corner of NW 122nd & Rockwell.
> 
> It will be a Tucker's with a drive-thru.


Drive by Tuckers haha...you know like the band Drive by Truckers

----------


## Roger S

> Drive by Tuckers haha...you know like the band Drive by Truckers


There may be 2 of us here that get this joke.  :Wink:

----------


## mugofbeer

Does anyone know if a good special interest story has been done on the owner(s) of Good Egg?  Being out of state I know I miss a lot but this group seems to be a really nice success story.

----------


## Teo9969

https://www.eatthis.com/news-burger-...at-in-america/

Nice!!

----------


## Pete

I absolutely love Tucker's.

Glad to see them get some recognition.

----------


## Roger S

> I absolutely love Tucker's.


That's a pretty strong endorsement coming from someone that rarely eats meat.

And as someone that eats a lot of meat.... Tucker's is one of my favorites too.

----------


## roci28

I wish they’d open a Yukon location!!  Hynson’s is a good choice for us on the west side, but a tuckers would do great out here too!!

----------


## DowntownMan

> Good Egg Dining Group recently purchased the old Zaxby's on the southwest corner of NW 122nd & Rockwell.
> 
> It will be a Tucker's with a drive-thru.


They have started work on this location

----------


## okatty

^Saw that today too!  Excited!

----------


## corwin1968

> I absolutely love Tucker's.
> 
> Glad to see them get some recognition.


Maybe the one near my house is an exception to the others.  The first time I went there, I thought it was one of the best burgers I'd ever eaten.  The half-dozen or so times since, they weren't even as good as a decent fast food burger.  I would choose Freddie's, Wayback and even Whataburger over the Tuckers near my house (the NW 150th & May location).

----------


## Pete

I've found their food to be deliciously consistent at both Classen Curve and 23rd.

It's really become one of my favorite places.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I've found their food to be deliciously consistent at both Classen Curve and 23rd.
> 
> It's really become one of my favorite places.


the really need to open an east metro location

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

The Norman one has never missed for me. My fav burger in town for sure. That chicken sandwich is pretty amazing too.

----------


## okatty

They are moving along nicely on the Rockwell location - have gone with sort of a beach vibe outside - white/blue clapboard look.

----------


## DowntownMan

> They are moving along nicely on the Rockwell location - have gone with sort of a beach vibe outside - white/blue clapboard look.

----------


## shartel_ave

Tuckers now has ranch for your dipping pleasure

----------


## Ward

I was driving by this morning and noticed a sign is up stating future Tuckers Onion Burger coming.   This is the empty Zaxby's building, next door to the San Marcos, at NW 122 & Rockwell.  A couple of big dumpsters and workers are on site.

 I'm glad to see new things coming in this area instead of more empty ones.

----------


## Teo9969

Heck yeah!!!! Nice to have another solid lunch option in the Paycom area.

----------


## tsou89

I’ve eaten at the 150/May location multiple times. Has never disappointed us. Wish they come to NW Edmond.

----------


## Pete

The location at 12215 N. Rockwell is now open.

Hours are 11-9 7 days a week.

----------


## okatty

Probably not the best place for this but Big MO’s also opened on Council and 122nd.  Burger alley with Garage and HD’s also at 122nd and Rockwell.

----------


## oktxatty

> The location at 12215 N. Rockwell is now open.
> 
> Hours are 11-9 7 days a week.


I'm five minutes away- and with Chik fil A and Taco Casa coming soon to the neighborhood, this could be dangerous!! Glad we are getting these better chain options.

----------


## okatty

Picked up from the new Tuckers on Rockwell tonight.  Very nice space and top notch burgers as usual.  Great to have them in the area.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Picked up from the new Tuckers on Rockwell tonight.  Very nice space and top notch burgers as usual.  Great to have them in the area.


We live right by there. I didn't know they were opening yet but we'll have to get there soon. They are really good!

----------


## okatty

^They were really busy about 530.  But had their act together right off the bat.

----------

